# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > حرفه ای: Question نقد نرم افزار مایکروسافت اکسس (Microsoft Access) -

## farshid_mi

نقد مایکروسافت اکسس

 در این نقد به بررسی نرم افزار Access می پردازیم ، و سعی خواهد شد که به این سوال اساسی پاسخ داده شود که آیا نرم افزار اکسس یک نرم افزار کاربردی است یا خیر؟ روند پیشرفت Access 2003  تا Access 2010 چگونه بوده است؟ نرم افزارها همگی در نسخه های جدیدشان دارای امکاناتی تازه هستند و در خصوص اکسس نیز این موضوع وجود دارد، 


  آما آیا قابلیت های اضافه شده در نرم افزار اکسس *ارزشمند* هستند. به نظر اینجانب ، خیر ! تیم  اکسس قابلیتهای کلیدی را به اکسس اضافه نکرده اند ، آیا به غیر از این است  که آنان از سراسر دنیا در خواستهایی را دریافت می کنند و قطعا می توانند  اساسی ترین نیازهای یک کاربر را تشخیص دهند . نگاهی  به ویژگیهای جدید اکسس 2010 و یا 2007 بیندازید، کدام یک از آنان به یک  نیاز اساسی پاسخ می دهد؟ کدام یک از آنان کاری را که قبلا غیر ممکن یا  بسیار پیچیده بوده است را ممکن می سازند؟ اینجانب  قصد ندارم که به تک تک گزینه های اضافه شده بپردازم اما به جرات می گویم  بعنوان یک حرفه ای مایکروسافت آفیس چیز قابل توجه ای ندیده ام !!

  مایکرسافت ما را به کدام سو هدایت می کند؟ با وجود نرم افزارهایی مانند SharePoint ,  SQL Server  تقویت یک نرم افزار Desktop مانند اکسس می تواند به بازار اینگونه نرم افزارها صدمه بزند زیرا بسیاری از اتوماسیونها و Database هایی که در حال حاضر استفاده می شوند به راحتی می توانند در اکسس پیاده شوند اگر این نرم افزار به تقویت و قوی می شد. اما مایکروسافت ظاهرا میلی ندارد که Access را تقویت کند و تقریبا به همانطور رها شده است و SQL / SharePoint خود را معرفی می کند. بعنوان مثال Access Services که در SharePoint 2010 مطرح شده است امکانی است برای دسترسی به اکسس از طریق وب.

  سهولت کار با Access در  هنگام طراحی یک فایل اکسس بلافاصله باید شروع به کد نویسی کنید تا بتوانید  یک نرم افزار قابل قبولی را ارائه دهید، و این یعنی که شما برنامه نویس می  شود و چه دلیلی دارد که یک برنامه نویس از محیط VBAاکسس استفاده کند به جای محیطهای قوی تری مانند .Net / visual Basic به صورت مختصر اینکه اکسس به شما اجازه نمی دهد که بتوانید نیازهای خودتان را بدون کد نویسی پیاده سازی کنید. برای Search / Filter  و ... باید در فرم ها به سراغ کد نویسی بروید ( همانطور که شاید بدانید  پیاده سازی این نیازها با ماکروهای اکسس چه کار پیچیده ای است و کد نویسی  بسیار ساده تر است) آیا اصلا اکسس یک نرم افزار پایگاه داده است؟ بهتر است به تعریف Database در ویکی پدیا نگاهی بیندازیم : A database management system (DBMS) consists of software that operates databases, providing storage, access, security, backup and other facilities. آیا در اکسس شما می توانید سطح دسترسی و امنیت تعریف کنید؟  جواب خیر  همانطور که می دانید در اکسس 2003 می توانستیم سطح دسترسی تعریف کنیم اما این گزینه به صورت کلی در Access 2007 , Access 2010 این گزینه حذف شده است. چرا؟ آیا  واقعا تیم مایکروسافت نمی توانند این قابلیت را اضافه کنند یا لااقل  قابلیت اکسس 2003 را تقویت کنند تا به راحتی قفل شکسته نشود.  در سایت مایکروسافت صراحتا نوشته شده است که اگر امنیت و سطح دسترسی می خواهد بروید سراغ SQL Server  یا SharePoint . با توجه به تعریف ویکی پدیا از یک سیستم DBMS می دهد اکسس یک DBMS نیست و احتیاج به نرم افزارهای دیگری دارد !!! لطفا خودتان یک نگاهی به گزینه های جدید اکسس بیندازید: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/ac...101809011.aspx در ضمن اینکه چند گزینه جدید اضافه شده جزو قابلهای آفیس 2010 است نه منحصر به اکسس (مانند منوی فایل جدید و یا Conditional Formatting در Report ها) جایگاه اکسس کجاست؟ قطعا نمی توان گفت که اکسس 100% کاربرد ندارد و نکته مهم این است که دید خود را نسب به  اکسس تصحیح کنیم :  با Access به تنهایی نمی توان نیازهای یک کسب و کار *ساده*  را پیاده کرد و فقط از آن بعنوان یک ابزار (نه راهکار جامع)  در جهت حل  برخی از نیازها استفاه کنیم. برای کار با اکسس ،دانش فنی برنامه نویسی گریز  ناپذیر است .

  حرف آخر  در ایران با کلاسهای ICDL نرم افزار Access مشهور شد و بدلیل پیچیدگی که دارد بسیار بر این گمان هستند که چون پیچیده است بنابراین قوی است . اما این نظر درستی نیست .  اکسس نرم افزار پیچیده ای است که در نهایت قابلهای قدرتمندی را نمی دهد .  نیاز به فردی ماهر دارد ، اما امکانات مناسبی را در اختیار او قرار نمی دهد. کسب دانش عملی کار کرد با آن به تجربه زیادی وابسته است و در آخر به بن بست امکاناتی می رسید. و نتیجه گیری  بسیار  خواهان یادگیری اکسس هستند و در مورد آن تحقیق می کنند اما توصیه می شود  که از این نرم افزار چشم پوشی نمایید و تا حد ممکن نیازهای خود را با Excel  پیاده سازی کنید و اگر بیشتر می خواهید به سراغ نرم افزارهای پایگاه داده  حرفه ای تری بروید و وقت خود را برای این نرم افزار هدر ندهید.

----------


## mazoolagh

قبل از هر چیز ورودتون رو به این جمع خوش آمد میگم

اما بعد،
جناب فرشید خان خودتون بریدین و دوختین و نهایتا حکم صادر کردین.

فعلا فقط این فراز زیر رو در نظر میگیریم:
_توصیه می شود  که از این نرم افزار چشم پوشی نمایید و تا حد ممکن نیازهای خود را با Excel  پیاده سازی کنید
_
وقتی اکسل رو بجای اکسس پیشنهاد میکنین معنیش این هست که این دو قابل مقایسه اند. یکی از شرایط درست بودن مقایسه این هست که موارد مقایسه از یک جنس باشن که اینجا صادق نیست. اکسل از جنس spreadsheet هست که در هر صورت با جنس اکسس یکی نیست. 
صرفنظر از اینکه مقدمه ای که نوشتین تا چه اندازه درست هست، نتیجه ای که گرفتین نادرست است. اگر مبنا بر این هست که چون اکسس dbms نیست (در همینش هم بحث هست) پس اکسل بطریق اولی نیست.

در مورد بقیه موارد هم یکی یکی و سر فرصت بحث خواهیم کرد و البته خاطر نشان کنم که نه اکسس پسرخاله ماست و نه اکسل.

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سلام. با تشكر ازدوستاني كه در بحث شركت مي كنند. يك نكته غيرفني در مورد زبان هاي برنامه نويسي بين اهالي اين رشته (بخصوص در بين آماتورها. مثل بنده) رايج است كه باعث برخي اختلاف نظر هاست. آنكه برخي زبان هاي برنامه نويسي و يا نرم افزار ها بدون ملاحظات فني واقعي مورد سنجش قرار داده و اصرار دارند كه برخي را *«برتر»* از برخي ديگر اعلام نمايند. دوستان را ارجاع مي دهم به بحث جالبي در تالار VBNET كه دوتن از دوستان مقايسه اي كرده بودند بين وي بي و سي شارپ و عليرغم آنكه مشخص بود هردو طرف قصه در اين زمينه معلومات قابل قبولي دارند. حتي در نكات ريز فني هم نتواستند اين موضع را به شكلي كه عرض شد به اثبات برسانند.
بلي برخي از زبان ها از برخي ديگر قوي ترند. يا برخي نرم افزارها از برخي ديگر. ولي اين نكته ساده راهم  بايد در نظ داشت كه برتري يك برنامه دليل برتري استفاده كننده يا متخصص آن نيست(باور كنيد در بسياري از بحث ها با اين موضوع مواجه بوده ام) لذا  واضح است كه مثلا اوراكل از آكسس قوي تر است. خب كه چه؟ طبعا هريك به كاري مي آيند. وگرنه در شرايط معمولي و برنامه هاي عادي(شايد حدود 80 درصد بازار نرم افزار) كاري نيست كه از مثلا سي شارپ و اس كيو ال برآيد و آكسس از انجام آن عاجز باشد. ضمن آنكه موضوع امنيت در نرم افزار موضع ديگري است. بنده مدعي ام در شرايط عادي يك برانه كامپايل شده با« سي شارپ» را راحت تر مي شود دكامپايل كرد تا يك فايل« ام دي ايي» آكسس را.
ضمنا در اين زمينه يك مقاله واقعا عالي ( و طبق معمول ناتمام!)  از آقاي پيروز مهر وجود دارد كه شايد خودشان آن را نقل و تكميل كنند.

----------


## farshid_mi

از  همگی سپاسگذارم که مطلب اینجانب را ملاحظه نموده اند و در باره آن اندیشیده و نظر داده اند.

دوستان در خصوص اکسس که آیا دیتابیس است یا نه ، واقعا نمی توان گفت که 100% نیست و من نمی خواهم منکر تمامی قابلیت های اکسس شوم اما ....

اما هیچ کدام از دوستان منظور اصلی مرا متوجه نشده است که :

*به نظر می رسد که شرکت مایکروسافت اکسس را رها کرده است* 

هدف اصلی من طرح این موضوع بوده است که کاربران حرفه ای و تازه کار اکسس را *هوشیار* کنم که علی رغم پیشرفتهای چشمگیر شرکت مایکروسافت در حیطه های نرم افزاری اکسس قوی تر نمی شود .

می خواهم هشدار دهم که روی آن سرمایه گذاری نکنید و فقط به شکل یک ابزار یا utility مفید به آن نگاه کنید.

اینجانب با سازمانهای و شرکتهای زیادی بعنوان مدرس و مشاور مایکروسافت آفیس در ارتباط هستم و هرگز در هیچ شرکتی یک نرم افزار کار راه انداز با اکسس ندیده ام  و اگر چیزی بوده کاملا ناقص 
 (البته حرفم را تصحیح می کنم که فقط در یک جا در یکی از شرکتهای وزارت نیرو از اکسس بسیار زیاد استفاده می شود و در همین جا از اکسل بسیار بسیار زیاد)

وقتی من مقایسه بین اکسل و اکسس را مطرح می کنم می خواهم به این نتیجه برسم که :
اگر اکسس یک پایگاه داده ی رابطه ای است 
اگر قوی است
اگر 
اگر
پس چرا هیچ کسی از آن استفاه نمی کند 
آیا هیچ کس انرا بلد نیست
آیا غیر کاربردی طراحی شده است 

چرا همه کاربران مالی از اکسل بعنوان دیتابیس خود استفاده می کنند.

سالهای بر این تصور بودم که آنها بلد نیستند اما به این نتیجه می رسم که اکسل هم در ابتدا بلد نیستد اما با دانش اندک خود می توانند نیازهای کسب و کارشان را در اکسل پیاده کنند 

من افراد باهوش بسیاری را دیده ام که قطعا از توانایی زیادی برای یادگیری برخوردار بوده اند و با اکسس هم آشنا شده اند اما این افراد هرگز یک نرم افزار تحت اکسس را اجرایی نکرده اند.

من بعنوان یک حرفه ای آفیس از اکسس توقع حرفه ای دارم که وقتی نیازی را احساس می کنم بتواند به من پاسخ مناسب بدهد اما اکسس با یک کاربر مانند محیط برنامه نویسی VB رفتار می کند یعنی که قابلیت می خواهی ، بسیار خوب در من برنامه بنویس !!!!

من می خواهم نظر دوستان را جلب کنم که به نظر می رسد اکسس رها شده است ...

قابلیتهای Excel 2010 را ببنید ، می توان گفت ابزار PowerPivot که در Excel 2010 طراحی شده است معجزه ی آفیس است و اتفاقا این قابلیت را باید اکسس داشته باشد نه در اکسل آنرا پیاده کنند ..

دوستان چرا مایکروسافت باید ابزار مانند PowerPivot را بسازد که از SQL بتوان چندین میلیون رکورد را خواند  و بتوان در ان Relation  تعریف کرد . و اگر اکسس برای دیتابیس است باید از آن انتظار داشت.

سخن آخر من :
من چرا از اکسس اینهمه ناامید شده ام در حالیکه تمامی ایام عید امسال را مشغول خواندن کتابهای برنامه نویسی در اکسس  بودم.
چرا از اکسس نا امید شده ام در حالیه تمامی کتابهای اکسس را با صرف ساعتها جستجو دانلود می کردم.

*زیرا با APEX آشنا شدم. Oracel Application Express*
و وقتی قابلیتها آنرا دیدم واقعا به تفکر عمیقی فرو رفتم که "آن ره که ما می رفتیم به ترکستان است".
اندیشیدم که واقعا مایکروسافت نمی داند ، نمی تواند و یا *نمی خواهد* که اکسس را ساده تر و قوی تر کند.

و از روی دلسوزی نقدی بر اکسس نوشتم که سایر کاربران نیز لحظه ای به اکسس با دید انتقادی نگاه کنند.

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا 
با سلام.  Defect zero عزيز، 
«اشاره نفرموديد كه كدوم مبحث رو ميفرماييد تا...»
 منظورم مقاله چند قسمتي تحت عنوان 
* Access یک سیستم پیش و پا افتاده !؟*  است كه درآن سايت مرحوم درج شد و ادامه نيافت.

----------


## انگوران

با سلام و سپاس از همه عزيزاني كه در اين بحث شركت كردن بايد به عرض برسونم بنده فقط با اين بخش از نظر دوستمون آقاي ميداني موافقم كه دستيابي به كليه نيازهاي يك كاربر بدون كدنويسي در اكسس امكانپذير نيست ولي نكته اينجاست كه اكسس بهترين و راحتترين گزينه براي شروع برنامه نويسي پايگاه داده است و در ادامه مطمئناً ساير نرم افزارهاي اين گروه گزينه بهتري براي يك پايگاه داده مطمئن هستن .
بنده حدود 6 سالي هست كه اكسس رو شروع كردم و علاوه بر برنامه هاي كوچيك دو تا برنامه تقريباً بزرگ در محل كارم نوشتم كه تا كنون علاوه بر اينكه تقريباً تمامي نيازهاي كاربرا رو تامين كرده ، چندين كاربر دارن از اون استفاده مي كنن و چند سالي هم هست كه بدون مشكل داره كار مي كنه . چندبار هم تصميم گرفته پرشي به سمت sql server و net. داشته باشم ولي ديدم با اكسس تمامي نيازهام برطرف ميشه و اين درحاليه كه شايد 10 درصد از اكسس رو بلد باشم .
ولي علت اينكه افراد بيشتر به سمت اكسل ميرن و از اكسس استفاده نمي كنن هم دليلش اينه كه كار كردن با اكسل راحتتره ( نه اينكه اكسل از اكسس قوي تر باشه ) و مثل اكسس نيازي به تجزيه و تحليل نداره . به نظر بنده مثال اكسل در مقايسه با اكسس ( از نظر يادگيري و سهولت در كار كردن با نرم افزار ) مانند مثال اكسس و اوراكل هست كه هر چند قدرت اوراكل بيشتر از اكسس هست ولي كار كردن با اكسس بسيار راحتتر از اوراكله .

----------


## tooraj_azizi_1035

سلام،
اگر قرار است از یک نرم افزار نقد کنید باید ابتدا اطلاعاتی در مورد اینکه قراره *چه نیارهایی رو پوشش بده* و چرا صرفاً این نیازها و و چرا در این مقیاس خاص داشته باشید.
اگر اهداف را به بهترین شکل تامین نکرده باشه اونوقت میشه گفت که ناقص هست.
Microsoft Access اساساً برای تامین چه نیازهایی و از همه مهمتر برای چه مقیاسی از نیاز طراحی شده است؟
اگر خود مایکروسافت این اهداف رو به صراحت عنوان کرده اما به اونها عمل نکرده حق با شماست.
مایکروسافت برای هر محصولش یک شناسنامه دارد و دراین شناسنامه نیازهایی را که قرار است نرم افزارش پوشش دهد را عنوان کرده اگر نیازی وجود دارد که Microsoft Access تامین نکرده به این دلیل است که جزو اهداف تولید Microsoft Access نبوده و در حیطه نرم افزار دیگری مثل SQL Server تامین شده. وقتی Microsoft Access در تعداد بسیار زیادی از رکوردها برای پردازش توانایی خوبی از خود نمایش نمی دهد به این دلیل است که شما به دنبال تامین نیازی هستید که در حیطه نرم افزاری مانند SQL Server تامین می شود نه Access چون اساساً از ابتدا به این منظور طراحی نشده چرا چون یک شرکت در دو نرم افزار یک نیاز را تامین نمی کند تا بشود آن دو را قیاس کرد.
Microsoft Access برای اداره (Office) طراحی شده نه برای پاسخ گویی به میلیاردها رکورد. این نیاز را SQL Server تامین می کند.
اگر از Microsoft Access برای کارهای با مقیاسی که برایش طراحی شده استفاده کنید دیگر از آن ایراد نمی گیرید.
شما ابتدا نیاز خود را بشناسید سپس به سرغ نرم افزاری بروید که آن را تامین می کند.

هرگز نگوئید Oracle از Microsoft Access قوی تر است. باید Oracle را با SQL Server قیاس کنید چون هدف طراحی این دو نرم افزار مشترک است در حالی که هدف از تولید Microsoft Access جوابگوئی به مقیاسی مانند یک اداره است نه یک کشور!
وقتی ایراد می گیرید لطفاً *علت* را بگوئید.

----------


## tooraj_azizi_1035

> آیا به غیر از این است که آنان از سراسر دنیا در خواستهایی را دریافت می کنند و قطعا می توانند اساسی ترین نیازهای یک کاربر را تشخیص دهند .




از کجا می دانید که فقط بر اساس نیازهای کاربران تغییرات را اعمال می کنند؟




> با وجود نرم افزارهایی مانند SharePoint , SQL Server تقویت یک نرم افزار Desktop مانند اکسس می تواند به بازار اینگونه نرم افزارها صدمه بزند زیرا بسیاری از اتوماسیونها و Database هایی که در حال حاضر استفاده می شوند به راحتی می توانند در اکسس پیاده شوند اگر این نرم افزار به تقویت و قوی می شد.




تقویت مایکروسافت به معنی پشتیبانی از قابلیت هایی که در نرم افزارهای دیگرش وجود دارند نیست بلکه قوی تری کردن همان مباحثی است که برای آن طراحی شده است نه تجاوز به قلمرو نرم افزاری مانند SQL Server.




> در هنگام طراحی یک فایل اکسس بلافاصله باید شروع به کد نویسی کنید تا بتوانید یک نرم افزار قابل قبولی را ارائه دهید، و این یعنی که شما برنامه نویس می شود و چه دلیلی دارد که یک برنامه نویس از محیط VBAاکسس استفاده کند به جای محیطهای قوی تری مانند .Net / visual Basic




کسی که وارد محیط Access می شود باید بداند که چه هدفی از کار با این نرم افزار را دارد؟ می خواهد جستجو کند؟ راهش Query است. می خواهد فرم داشته باشد؟ راهش Forms است.
فلسفه وجودی VBA این است که اگر قرار باشد مثلاً کاربر 100 جدول را ایجاد کند مجبور نباشد 100 بار یک عملیات را تکرار کند. تازه با کد نویسی می تواند رفتار پویایی را از Access مشاهده کند. VBA امکان استفاده از همان اشیایی را می دهد که Access را تشکیل می دهند. هر کاری را که مجبور هستید دستی انجام دهید VBA انجام میدهد. در Corel Draw چرا VBA وجود دارد؟ چون کاربر اگر قرار باشد 100 دایره درست کند که شعاع اولی 1 دومی 2 و... باشد آنها را خودش درست نکند! بلکه کار را به VBA بسپارد.



> در سایت مایکروسافت صراحتا نوشته شده است که اگر امنیت و سطح دسترسی می خواهد بروید سراغ SQL Server یا SharePoint .



لطفاً لینکش را بگذارید تا از صحت موضوع مطلع شویم.




> اما توصیه می شود که از این نرم افزار چشم پوشی نمایید و تا حد ممکن نیازهای خود را با Excel پیاده سازی کنید و اگر بیشتر می خواهید به سراغ نرم افزارهای پایگاه داده حرفه ای تری بروید و وقت خود را برای این نرم افزار هدر ندهید.




Excel برای چیزی دیگر طراحی شده و Access هم برای چیزی دیگر، ربطی به هم ندارند.
یک کاربر اگر می خواهد رکوردهای در مقیاس میلیارد را Handle کند باید آنقدرها اطلاع داشته باشد که SQL Server برای این کار طراحی شده نه Access (باز هم همان بحث تشخیص نیاز و انتخاب درست)

به یاد داشته باشید که شما دارید راجع به محصول شرکتی اظهار نظر می کنید که برای هر نرم افزار تحقیاتی را در سراسر دنیا می کند و عجله ای هم برای بیرون دادن نرم افزار ندارد.
اگر با مدرک سخن بگوئیم خیلی خیلی قابل قبول است.

----------


## farshid_mi

طرح موضوع کاربرد اکسس موافقم.

اکسس برای چه کسانی طراحی شده است ؟؟؟؟
از اینکه در داخل بسته آفیس همراه با اکسل و ورود و ... ارائه می شود مشخص می شود که بازار هدف مایکروسافت اکسس نیازهای اداری در سطح محدودی است.

حال چه کسی در یک سازمان از آفیس استفاده می کند: کارمندان بازرگانی، حسابدارها، واحد تولید، واحد فروش و .... 
حال آیا یک حسابدار، یک مدیر بازرگانی و یا کارشناس فروش می تواند نیاز خود را در اکسس پیاده کند؟ 
با جرات می توان گفت :  خیر!

برنامه نویسان توجه کنید که نقد اکسس را از منظر یک کاربر نهایی نوشته ام نه شما که برنامه نویس متبحر هستید. یک برنامه نویس با استفاده از محیط Text هم بانک اطلاعاتی درست می کند مانند وقتی که در Qbasic کار می کردیم.

نقد اساسی به اکسس از این جهت صورت گرفته است که چون در داخل بسته آفیس برای کاربران اداری ارائه می گردد ، غیر کاربردی شناخته می شود. زیرا کاربران اداری نمی توانند از آن استفاده کنند.

قطعا کسانی که با برنامه نویس هستند می توانند بسیاری از نیازهای خود را در بسته اکسس پیاده کنند اما در این صورت می توان به جای نرم افزار اکسس گفت "محیط برنامه نویسی اکسس".

اگر قرار است که با اکسس یک نرم افزار تهیه شود و به کاربران اداری داده شود ، این نرم افزار اصلا برای کاربران اداری ( آنهایی که برنامه نویس هستند) کاربردی شناخته نمی شود.

----------


## ali190

سلام
تشکر میکنم از جناب فرشید میدانی عزیز و سایر دوستانی که در این بحث شرکت نمودند



> *به نظر می رسد که شرکت مایکروسافت اکسس را رها کرده است*


بانظر شما در این رابطه کاملاً موافقم
مایکروسافت خیلی خیلی بهتر میتونست از این نرم افزار محبوب پشتیبانی کنه
بدترین چیزی که تو اکسس کاربران حرفه ایش رو مورد اذیت و آزار قرار میده بحث امنیتش هست (هم در خصوص امنیت دادهای ذخیره شده در جداول و هم امنیت مربوط به اینترفیس) 
احساس میکنم این برنامه بازیچه مسائل سیاسی غول نرم افزاری دنیا (مایکروسافت) شده و انگار مایکروسافت فقط مجبوره هر سری تو پک آفیسش این نرم افزار نگون بخت رو به یدک بکشه
اکسس نرم افزار فوق العادیه ای هست ، واقعاً اگر کسی بتونه باهاش کار کنه در شرکتها و ادارات مثل آچار فرانسه عمل میکنه ، میشه باهاش برنامه های کاربردی رو در مدت زمان بسیار کوتاهی ساخت
خب اشکالات بسیاری هم داره (ارورهای عجیب و غریب زیاد داره از خراب شدن ناگهانی دیتابیس گرفته تا موارد بسیار دیگه)
ولی با تمام این اوصاف در مجموعه آفیس یک سرو گردن از سایر نرم افزار ها بالاتره (هر چند که مقایسه اصلاً کار درستی در این مقوله نیست)
اکسس همه چیز رو بصورت یکجا در خودش داره
فرم - جدول - کوئری - گزارش و...
زمانیکه میخوام یک برنامه دیتابیسی در vb6 درست کنم مجبورم از vb6 به عنوان اینترفیس + از sql server به عنوان دیتابیس+از کریستال ریپورت به عنوان ابزار گزارشگیری استفاده کنم
سه تا نرم افزار متفاوت که هرکدوم دنگ و فنگهای خودش رو داره ، همون کار رو شما تو اکسس در مدت زمان بسیار کوتاهی انجام میدید
واقعاً بنظرم سرمایه گذاری روی اکسس خیلی خیلی ارزش داره ، چون واقعاً کار باهاش راحته و خروجی کار بسیار قویه
بازهم از همگی دوستان تشکر میکنم

----------


## farshid_mi

*Note*   Although the model and techniques  discussed in this article enhance security, the most secure way to help  protect your data is to store your tables on a server, such as a  computer running Windows SharePoint Services 3.0, and to store your  forms and reports on local computers or network shares

لینک:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/ac...010198047.aspx

من اصلا اصراری ندارم که تایید بشوم و مدرک جدی هم ندارم . 




> ظاهرا نمیدونید باید چه جوری از مایملکتون دفاع کنید , چند تا مثال میزنم  تا لااقل همینجوری یکی از راه نرسه و بگه شما عمرتون رو به فنا دادید !!! و  تازه بخواد به شما سر معنا و مفهوم بدیهیات کلنجار بره :


فکر نمی کنم من یکی باشم که یکهو آمدم که ... ذکر این نکته لازم به نظر می رسد که من در 5 سال اخیر به صورت کاملا حرفه ای و تمام وقت با مایکروسافت آفیس کار کرده ام و اصلا کسب و کار حرفه ای من این است ، شاید بعضی از دوستان توابع هجری شمسی و تبدیل عدد به حروف اکسس اینجانب را که حدود 4 سال پیش در وبلاگ www.farsaran.blogfa.com ارائه شده بود را دیدند. به جرات می توانم بگویم که اینجانب یکی از کسانی هستم که آرزو داشتم که اکسس کمی ساده تر می بود زیرا با آن می توانستم مشکلات بسیاری از شرکتها و کاربران را حل کنم اما در محیط کسب و کار و در عمل با حقیقت دیگری روبرو شدم که مرا واداشت به تفکر نقادانه در خصوص اکسس.


اما وقتی می گویم قابلیت جدی اضافه نمی شود معنی آن این نیست که هیچ قابلتی اضافه نشده است باید مایکروسافت چند چیز به اکسس اضافه کند که مثلا ورژن 2010 داشته باشد ، 
درسته که مثلا Attachment قوی شده است اما آیا محدودیت حجم 2G برای یک فایل اکسس افزایش یافته است؟
شما می توانید با Attachment ها کار کنید و این در حالی است که بیش از 2G فایل شما بزرگ نمی شود یعنی محدودیت جدی !
شما نرم افزار MultiUser  دارید اما نمی توانید سطح دسترسی تعریف کنید (مگر .... )
شما فرم دارید، اما برای پیاده سازی حداقل امکانات یک فرم که جستجو و فیلتر است باید کد بنویسید و یا ماکرو بسازید.
اکثر نرم افزارها به سمت وب پیش می روند آما آیا اکسس این امکانش را می دهد ؟

من نظر شخصی خود را گفتم مثل آن زمانهایی که می شنویم افرادی بودند که می گفتند "جمعیت را کنترل کنید" و .... 
مثلا الان شهرداری دارد "ساخت بنای بدون پارکینگ را ممنوع می کند" ، آیا افرادی نبودند که در 10 سال پیش این روز را ببینند، قطعا بوده اند افرادی که به تجربه و با مقایسه و استدلالهای ذهنی می توانستند حرف هایی را در مورد آینده بزنند.

آنچه که من می بینم حاکی از "عدم رشد" جدی مایکروسافت اکسس است در مقایسه با پدیده های نرم افزاری جدید.

و می خواهم "هشدار" دهم که ای افراد حرفه ای مراقب باشید که بر روی چه نرم افزاری دارید سرمایه و انرژی خود را می گذارید و خودتان را به لحظه ای فکر وادارید که آیا در سالهای آینده این تخصص من بازار و قدرتی دارد؟

(به من جواب نگویید به خودتان جواب بگویید)

و می خواهم "هشدار" دهم که ای افراد تازه کار، این نرم افزار بر اساس سهولت طراحی نشده است و مراقب باشید که قرار است چه چیزی را یاد بگیرید.

چون نرم افزاری تولید مایکروسافت است دلیل بر کامل بودنش نیست (مثلا Win Vista) .
مگر .net nuke تولید مایکروسافت و open source است اما رتبه اول CMS در دنیا متعلق به Drupal , Joomla می شود.

موضوع جدی من این است که شما را لحظه ای به تامل وادارم که چه اتفاقی دارد می افتد و چون چیزی ساخت مایکروسافت است انرا قبول نکنیم

طرح موضوع این است که اکسس یک نرم افزار کاربردی برای یک کاربر (با سطح کارشناسی غیر کامپیوتری) نیست و قبلا هم اشاره شد که به کمک کد یک برنامه نویس خیلی کارها می تواند انجام دهد اما این کدها قالبت اکسس نیستند قابلیت تکنولوژی ADO / DAO هستند که مستقل از اکسس می باشند.

آنچه که من دیدم و به شما حرفه ای ها و برنامه نویس ها می خواهم زنگ هشداری بدهم این است که برنامه نویسانی با محیط های dot net frame work 4 برنامه هایی را با سرعت بسیار بالا (خیلی بالاتر از آنچه اکسس می تواند) و با سهولت بالاتری دارند می توانند با همان قیمت ارائه دهند.

اکسس باید به شما سادگی و سرعت بدهد تا بتوانید یک نرم افزار در حد متوسط و کوچک را سریع پیاه سازی نمایید اما واقعا اینچنین نیست. شما مجبورید کلی کد بنویسید، وقت صرف کنید و این در حالی است که یک برنامه نویس با محیط dot net برنامه ای بسیار قوی تر از شما ، با زمان حتی کمتری ، بسیار زیبا تر و ... را تولید خواهد کرد.
پس اکسس به چه دردی می خورد؟؟؟  کاربر تازه کار و کارشناس که نمی تواند از آن استفاده کند و کاربر حرفه ای نیز با توجه به انرژی که می گذارد دستاورد های کمی دارد نسبت به سایر کاربران حرفه ای که از ابزارهای دیگری استفاده می کنند.

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سلام. ظاهرا آنچه كه متذكر شدم دارد پيش مي آيد. ندانستم كه  فرشيد عزيز  به اين نكته توجه دارد يا خير كه آموختن آكسس مغايرتي با آموختن نرم افزار هاي ديگر ندارد. در ضمن بخشي بزرگي از پيچيدگي كد نويسي آكسس با زبان ها و نرم افزار هاي ديگر مشترك است. در اصل پيچيدگي ها مر بوط به الگوريتم هاست اغلب. وانگاه يك نكته آن است كه من به نحو شخصي معتقدم آكسس براي استفاده يوزر حرفه اي آفيس نيست، بلكه براي محيط هايي است كه در آن آفيس بطور گسترده به كار گرفته مي شود. يعني كارهايي را كه مثلا يك يوزر حرفه اي و وارد به اكسل مي تواند انجام بدهد، توسط آكسس با يك يوزر غير حرفه اي هم مي شود انجام داد با هزينه كمتر. 
خود شما  نوشته ايد حرفه اي در آفيس هستيد و حتما مواجه شده ايد با محيط هايي كه آفيس در آن بطور گسترده بكار گرفته مي شود ولي تعدادي از همكاران و كارمندان در آن محيط حاضر يا قادر به فراگيري تكنيك هاي بانك اطلاعاتي نيستند تا بتوانند از آن در اكسل يا حتي ورد و اينها استفاده نمايند. من ديده ام كه آكسس اين مشكل را سريع و با هزينه كمتر حل مي كند.
والا تعدادي از دوستان حاضر در اين تالار از افراد مطلع در نرم افزارها و زبان هاي ديگر هم هستند و اصلا در آن حرفه اي اند و  كسي براي آكسس و ماكروسافت و امثالهم جوش نمي زند كه.
حدس من اين است كه شما با مشكل پسندي كه نشان مي دهيد، هنوز يك برنامه شسته و رفته با آكسس را مشاهده نكرده ايد و به هرحال همين حرف من هم منافاتي با *برخي كلياتي* كه شما نوشته ايد و درست هم نوشته ايد ندارد.

----------


## royasaz_bam

سلام من چندسالی که با اکسس کار میکردم بدون اینکه حتی یک کلمه کد نویسی بلد باشم و کارم رو انجام میداد حال تنها چندی است که با این سایت و کد نویسی در اکسس آشتا شدم احساس کسی را دارم که پنجره ای تازه برویش باز شده احساس میکنم که هر کاری و هر برنامه ای را میتوانم انجام بدهم و به گونه ای به من قدرت داد تا در شهر نچندان کوچکم شرکتی برنامه نویسی تاسیس کنم و به رفع نیازهای شرکتها سازماتها و ادارات با برنامه هایی باسطح اندازه خودشان بپردازم که  این بسیار برای من سود آور و همچنین برای کسانی که کار میکنم مفید بوده این در حالی است من هیچگونه تحصیلات دانشگاهی ندارم و حتی به قولی پیش دانشگاهیم را تمام نکردم ولی چون علاقه و همچنین کمی استعداد داشتم توتنستم در اکسس موفق بشم و الآن به جرات میگویم برای هیچ اداره و شرکتی اینجا نیست که نتوانم کاری را انجام ندهم پس به این نتیجه میرسیم که هرچیزی جای خودش مفیده و اکسس هم در جای خودش بسیار مفید و کارایی دارد بله جای اکسس در سطح ادارات موسسات شرکتهای خصوصی است که میتوانند با هزینه قابل قبولی برنامه مورد نیازشان را تامیین کنند من نه تنها اکسس را رها نمیکنم  بلکه روی آن سرمایه و وقت زیادی میگزارم و تا اینجا کار موفق بوده ام و مطمعن هستم که موفق تر هم خواهم شد تنها رمز موفقیتم اینه که به جای بلندپروازیهای بی مورد که حالا اراکل یا اس کیو سرور خیلی قوی هستند در سطح میلیاردی کار میکنند از همین اکسس با همین سطح کار کنم به جای چشم دوختن به افقهای دور آن بوستانهای آن چنانی از همین باغغچه جلویم لذت ببرم  آخه اکسسی که برای کسی چون من با این سطح معلومات متواند اینقدر مفید باشه چه بدی میتونه داشته باشه که تین چنین در موردش قضاوت میکنید باشه شما که در تئوری محکومش میکنید در عمل برای من بسیار مفید بوده و بهاون وفادار میمانم و سعی میکنم که با اون در شهرم شرکتی موفق بنا کنم و این را مدیون اکسس و همه خوبی به قول شما کاستی هاشم

----------


## wolfstander

سلام به همه دوستان
جالبه من با هر دو طرف موافق و مخالف دوستم
آقای میدانی عزیز، بینش هستم. :لبخند گشاده!: 
عرضم به حضور همه دوستان که من هم اکسل کار میکنم ، هم اکسس
هر دو هم در حدی که کلیه نیاز های شرکتمون رو برآورده میکنم
حتی یه بار هم مشاوره آقای میدانی به داد من رسید در زمینه اجرای کوئری های اکسس با دریافت شرط از درون اکسل
حق با آقای میدانی است
حق با آقای انگوران هم هست
به دو دلیل
من در حال حاضر تو شرکت پخشی دارم کار میکنم که نرم افزار همکاران سیستم داره و تحت اوراکل
بسیار آشغاله سیستم پخشش
مزخرف
حاضر به اثباتش هم هستم با نامه ای که از طرف خود همکاران سیستم دارم مبنی بر عدم ارائه راه حل در زمینه مشکل ما به دلیل ضعف برنامه نویس هاش
همکاران سیستم تحت دلفی بسیار عالیه
ولی تحت اوراکل، بسیار بد
آیا این بدی همکاران سیستمه یا بدی اوراکل؟
هیچ کدوم
بدی آنالیزور همکاران سیستم تو مبحث پخش و توزیعه
حالا
ما کلیه عملیات پخش رواز طریق اکسس و از طریق اینترنت انجام میدیم
دیتابیس رو منتقل کردم تو SQL و با استفاده از فرمهای اکسس، و با دادن سطوح دسترسی، کلیه عملیات صدور فاکتور، انبار،فروش، مطالبات، کنترل ، روت بندی و ... رو از طریق اون انجام میدیم
حالا این قدرت اکسس رو میرسونه یا ضعف بنده در عدم توانایی در استفاده از وی بی دات نت؟
برنامه تحت وب به راحتی نوشته شده
حالا، من رفتم و نرم افزار SharePoint رو دیدم و روی سرور نصب کردم
این نرم افزار برای کارهای تحت وب، بسیار عالیه
بسیار عالی
شما به راحتی میتونید از این نرم افزار برای بالابردن قدرت بیزنس خودتون استفاده کنید
ولی تو این نرم افزار هم اکسس و اکسل هستند
شما میتونید به این صورت در نظر بگیرید
نرم افزارهایی مثل همکاران سیستم، عین آجرهای یک دیوارند
ولی هیچ شرکتی نمیاد همه گزارشات و اطلاعاتش رو بگه براش بسازند
از نظر هزینه ای به صرفه نیست
زمان هم ندارن شرکتهای نرم افزار نویس
پس نیاز به ملاط داریم
ملاطمون چیه؟
اکسل و اکسس
هرکدوم در جای خودشون
مثلاً من ریز فاکتورهای فروش رو توی اکسل دارم
و با استفاده از Pivot Table به راحتی آمار و گزارش در میارم
خداپدر آقای میدانی رو بیامرزه که این رو یاد من داد
اما زمانی که میخوام بدونم کدوم مشتری ها هستند که دو تا فاکتور مطالباتی دارن، آیا نرم افزارهمکاران سیستم به من میتونه کمک کنه؟
نه
پس اکسس رو وصل میکنم به دیتابیس همکاران سیستم
و کوئری ام رو تو اون میسازم
خدا بده برکت
سرعت در حد کسر ثانیه
نیاز به دانش برنامه نویسی در حد کارآموز
دادن دسترسی به صورت کامل و ساده و راحت
حالا کاربر میخواد بر حسب فروشنده گزارش بگیره
میریزه تو اکسل و سورت میکنه
بر حسب منطقه اگه مدیر بخواد گزارش بگیره، میریزه تو اکسل و سورت میکنه
مدیرعامل، به صورت کلی ، یه pivot داره و توش کار میکنه و خیلی راحته
تحت وب هم هست
بدون اینکه مشکلی پیش بیاد
خوب کدوم نرم افزار بهتره و کدوم بدتر؟

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سلام به بینش عزیز. در ضمن قولی هم داده بودی! به هرحال اگر منبع یا مرجع قابل استفاده ای برای shairpoint معرفی کرده اند یا سایتی، فرومی، تالاری چیزی، ما را هم خبر کن.

----------


## wolfstander

سلام. حقیقتا ً در مورد شیرپوینت، من فکر میکنم خود سایت مایکروسافت
چون استفاده کاربردی از اون ، بسیار زیاده
شما سایت فراری رو ببینید، با شیرپوینت ساخته شده
سایت edsoft.ir هم با شیرپوینته که فارسی سازش هم خودشون نوشتن
خداست این برنامه share point
بتونید کار کنید، مختص شرکتهاییه که میخوان دانش سازمانی رو همیشه در اختیار داشته باشند و در همه جا
لامصب به همه دیتابیس ها وصل میشه
دیتا اینتری رو قبول میکنه
پردازش اطلاعات خام رو به راحتی انجام میده
کارش درسته لاکتاب

----------


## farshid_mi

در ابتدا از تک تک کسانی که این مقاله را خوانند و وقت گذاشتن و نقدهای خود را بر آن وارد نمودند واقعا تشکر می‌کنم.
اشاره کرده بودم که اکسس "رها شده است" و "مایکروسافت تمایل چندانی به توسعه قابلیتهای اکسس نشان نمی دهید" زیرا "یک رقیب برای محصول گرانقیمتش به نام SQL Server است" اکنون نیز شواهدی بر گفته های قدیمی خود و هچنین دلایلی برای "رد" برخی از نقد ها در زیر خواهم آورد.

مثلا دوستی در نقد نوشته بودند:




> وقتی  اکسل رو بجای اکسس پیشنهاد میکنین معنیش این هست که این دو قابل مقایسه  اند. یکی از شرایط درست بودن مقایسه این هست که موارد مقایسه از یک جنس  باشن که اینجا صادق نیست. اکسل از جنس spreadsheet هست که در هر صورت با  جنس اکسس یکی نیست.




متاسفانه باید بگم که مایکروسافت اکسل را بیش از پیش قوی کرده است و در آن امکان *Relationship* را گنجانده. یعنی شما می توانید بین دو فایل / شیت "رابطه" برقرار کنید. 

Relation مفهومی بود که مفهوم آن فقط در دنیای Database ها دیده می شد اما می بینید که این مفهوم در excel نیز وارد شده است ، زیرا کاربران آنرا می خواهند. (خود من یکبار هم به مایکروسافت ایملی زدم مبنی بر اینکه بتوان دستورات SQL را به صورت مستقیم در شیت ها وارد کرد) .

مایکروسافت برای افزایش قدرت excel و همچنین استفاده از اکسل برای Database ابزارهایی مانند Data Modeling  را به Excel 2013 اضافه کرده است  و این ابزار با ابزار Relationship در Excel 2013  ,و Addins جدیدی که در excel 2013 گذاشته است به نام Power Pivot  دارد قدرت یک Database را در excel نیز به نمایش می گذارد.

دوستان متاسفانه باید بگویم که به نظر من ابزارهای کلیدی و مهمی در Access 2013 نیافتم و خوشحال می شوم که شما تحقیق کنید.

مرزهای Spreadsheet به نام Excel دارد به سمت مفهوم کلیدی Relationship پیش می رود و در آینده حتما این مرز گسترش می یابد اما همچنان شاهد محدودیت مرزهای نرم افزار Accessهستم.

اکسس بد نیست، بی کاربرد هم نیست اما به عنوان یک Database انتظارات خیلی  بیشتری از آن داریم. اما مایکروسافت همواره بیشتر از انتظارات ما از  Spreadsheet ها ابزار به Excel افزوده است و اکسس را "رها" کرده است.

در Excel 2013 مایکروسافت ابزاری به نام Inquire قرار داده است که مانند محیط Access می تواند relation ها به شکل گرافیکی نمایش دهد. دارد اکسل را به سمت ابزار BI پیش می برد و ابزار ایجاد KPI را در آن قرار داده است. ابزار جدید Time Line برای فیلتر کردن و اضافه شدن Slicer به فیلتر ها هم دلیل دیگری بر توسعه جدی اکسل. 
حوزه نرم افزارها و کارکردها و قابلیتهایشان بهیچ عنوان ثابت نیست بلکه اصلا قرار است که *نرم* باشند و به سادگی تغییر یابند. تغییراتی در جهت سادگی، ابزارهای بیشتر. اما ما در اکسس اصلا شاهد این موضوع نیستیم. اگر اکسل این قابلیت را دارد می تواند به Database تبدیل شود و اگر اکسس قابلیت Database حرفه ای شدن را ندارد و یا عمدا اینکار توسط مایکروسافت انجام نمی شود ، ما نباید بروی استفاده حرفه ای آن پافشاری نماییم.  نباید سازمانهای خود را درگیر آن کنیم تنها به این دلیل که SQL server را بلد نیستیم و اکسس را بلدیم و* فاجعه اینجاست.* 
من با هیچ نرم افزاری مخالف نیستم بلکه خواهان آنم که جایگاه حرفه ای SQL و اکسس مشخص شود و به نظر من "اکسس رها شده است" و به عنوان یک "ابزار" و "استفاده محدود" بسیار مفید است اما با تصور اینکه یک Database حرفه ای شناخته شود، مخالفم و بر این اعتقاد هستم که استفاده از اکسس بعنوان یک راهکار برای پاسخگویی به نیازهای یک سازمان یا مشتری مسیری است اشتباه! من مطمئن هستم که اگر اکسس در اختیار شرکت دیگری بجز مایکروسافت بود، حتما ده ها بار تا کنون شاهد پیشرفته آن بودیم. 
مایکروسافت در تقلید خیلی ماهر است! و این را چندین بار استیو جابز متذکر شده است . ما می بینیم که به راحتی ابزارهای Apple را کپی می کند اما ساده ترین ابزارهای Database را به اکسس اضافه نکرده است و این در حالی است که سالها پیش نرم افزارهای مشابه آنرا داشته اند و حتی ابزارهایی (مانند امنیت و سطح دسترسی ) را حذف می کند. 
 در Excel 2013 ابزاری مانند Report را به نام Data Preview قرار داده است و من بسیار احتمال می دهم که در آینده ابزاری Form اکسل نیز کامل گردد و بعنوان ورود دادها خیلی از محدودیت های اکسل را رفع کند.


* سخن آخر:* 
نکته اول: اگر روزی مایکروسافت به اکسس حداقل امکانات امنیتی را افزود یعنی بتوان برحسب کاربر دسترسی هایی را تعریف کرد اینجانب از صمیم قلب خوشحال می شوم که اکسس پیشرفته کرده است و اکنون نیز می توان از آن بعنوان راهکاری کوچک و حرفه ای بهره مند شد و کاملا ادعای خود مبنی بر رها شدن اکسس را پس خواهم گرفت. 
نکته دوم:  پا فشاری بر استفاده از اکسس بعنوان یک راهکار مناسب سازمانی و روشی برای توسعه نرم افزار از سوی افرادی که سودآوری یا کسب و کاری حرفه ای در این زمینه دارند،دور از ذهن نمی باشد . آگاه سازی سازمانها و کارشناسان یکی از هدف های کلیدی این نقد بر اکسس بوده است زیرا که بسیار دیده شده است سازمانهایی به دلیل ناآگاهی و کارشناسی غیر مسولانه گرفتار !! راهکارهای مبتنی بر اکسس شده اند .

----------


## hasanhzd

سلام

از نظر قیاس  شما اصلا نباید اکسل واکسس رو مقایسه کنید    فرض همین محدودیت 65000 رکوردی خودش خیلی حرفه   

من حسابدارم نه برنامه نویس 
ولی تو جایی که هستم با 900 واحد زیر مجموعه در سطح کشور کاری نبوده که نتونم با اکسس انجام بدم

البته من زیاد به ظاهر امر توجه ندارم و بیشتر به انجام کار توجه دارم     از نظر من  حتی برای کارکردن با تعداد رکورد 8میلیون هم جواب میده (طبق تجربه)

هنوز خیلی ها دارن فاکس کار میکنن

البته 2007 رو قبول دارم که آشغال محضه     ولی دلیلش اینه که اگه اکسس طبق روال عادی پیشرفت میکرد الان شاید کسی سراغ نرمافزار سخت تر نمی رفت  خود مایکروسافت هم فهمید  اگه اکسس خیلی رایج بشه و همه باهاش آشنا بشن دیگه  جمع کردنش و ارایه محصولات جدید شاید سودی نداشته باشه

کسی که کارش کامپیوتر نیست بااین نرم افزار چند ماهه راه میفته و میفهمه دیتابیس و اینها یعنی چه

----------


## farshid_mi

گزارش پست کاربر Zero Defect به جهت نقض *قانون شماره 13* تالار برنامه نویس ( از ارسال مطالب سیاسی و همچنین توهین به قشر یا فردی خاص خودداری کنید.)  و همچنین مواردی دیگر به مدیران محترم انجمن جهت رسیدگی و بررسی رسانید شد. 
شایان ذکر است که بنابر احترام به قانوین شماره 16 ( تبدیل محیط علمی انجمن ها به محل حل اختلافات و بیان اظهار نظرهای شخصی ممنوع است.) و همچنین قانون شماره 14 ( از ارسال مطالب بی ارتباط به تاپیک مطرح شده توسط دیگر کاربران خودداری فرمایید ) ادعاهای کاربر مذکور را بی پاسخ گذاشته و از فضای این پست که تفکری علمی و نقادانه را در خواننده بر می انگیزد، تجاوز نخواهم نمود.

----------


## Abbas Amiri

گرچه شخصا تجویز آقای میدانی درمورد پرداختن یا نپرداختن به اکسس را قبول ندارم و استفاده از VBA جهت توسعه آن را ضعف نمی بینم ، اما من هم نسبت عمدی بودن عدم توسعه اکسس خصوصا درموارد امنیتی مشکوک هستم . ومتاسفانه دراین ده سال که بااکسس آشنایی دارم ، در این زمینه پیشرفت که نه ، پسرفت داشته است .

----------


## farshid_mi

> گرچه شخصا تجویز آقای میدانی درمورد پرداختن یا نپرداختن به اکسس را قبول ندارم


در توضیح به نقد شما باید توضیحات زیر را در نظر بگیرید. دیدگاه من درخصوص اکسل/ اکسس/ SQL / APEX و ... دیدگاه *رادیکالی* نیست. 
بعنوان مثال امسال شرکتها موظف به ارائه آمارها به دارایی در قالب یک فایل اکسس بودند و یا اینکه لیست بیمه با یک فایل اکسس باید تهیه گردد. تا آنجایی که می دانم بانک ها باید آمار خود را به بانک مرکزی توسط اکسس بدهند . و همه اینها یعنی حیطه های درست استفاده از اکسس. اکسس بعنوان یک *ابزار* دیتا بیس نه محیط توسعه نرم افزار!

اما همانطور که در پست ها قبلی اشاره ای شد، شاهد آن هستیم که در برخی از شرکتها Solution های بسیار بزرگی توسط اکسس/اکسل پیاه سازی می شود و یا اینکه  حتی در برخی از جاها نیازهای در حد ERP !! نیازها را با اکسس پیاده سازی می کنند که البته این موضوع به چالش کشیده شده است.




> مقایسه اکسل / اکسس


این مقایسه در ابتدا صرفا از جهت اطلاع از روند پیشرفت اکسل/ پاورپوینت در مقایسه با اکسس خبر می دهد و اگر من ابزارها و امکانات جدید Sharepoint/SQL را مقایسه می کردم ، مقایسه درستی نبود . صرف مقایسه پیشرفت و توسعه پایدار آنها از جهت آن بود که در خانواده آفیس می باشند.

البته در Excel 2013 با ابزارهای PowerPivot / Relationship نشان داده می شود که کاملا استفاده از اکسل بعنوان database توسط مایکروسافت پذیرفته شده است و البته که در سالهای آینده ایجاد ابزارهای DB در Excel دور از ذهن نخواهد بود. 

توصیه انجام شده مبنی بر اینکه به اکسس نپردازید باید با توجه به فضای ذهنی نگارنده بررسی شود. همانطور که اشاره شد اگر رویکرد شما به اکسس بعنوان یک ابزار ، Utility و راهکارهای موقت در سازمان است، تصمیم با شما و البته که می تواند تصمیم هوشمندانه ای نیز باشد. 
اما ! اما روی سخن من با کاربران مالی، حسابداری و مهندسین صنایعی است که خواهان یادگیری *حرفه ای و تخصصی* اکسس هستند. با توجه به رویکردهای مایکروسافت در خصوص Access / SQL /Sharepoint و بنابر دلایل اشاره شده ، توصیه شده است (نه اجبار) که اگر مایل به برنامه ریزی *بلند مدت جهت بسط قابلیتهای فنی خود* هستید وقت خود را برای راهکارهای قوی تری چون SQL server صرف نمایید.  

روی سخن ما با کارشناسان سازمانهایی است که خواهان توسعه قابلیتهای نرم افزاری خود و یا سازمانشان است، بسیاری از آنها شروع به یادگیری اکسس می کنند و بعد از سالها (معمولا 5 تا 10 سال) یک حرفه ای اکسس می شوند و حال آنکه با صرف این همه انرژی چه قدرتی نصیب آنها می شود. یادگیری  ASP / VB .Net واقعا سخت نیست. صدها کتاب وجود دارد و دهها متخصص و مشاوره حرفه ای SQL  در ایران و هند و ...  و مسیر شما بسی ساده تر خواهد بود. 

همانطور که اشاره شد تفکر نقادانه مایکروسافت اکسس بعد از مطالعه 4 ماه من بر روی APEX که نرم افزار رایگان Oracle برای DataBase است شروع شد که ابزارهای آن من را به شگفتی واداشت. استفاده ابزار Reporting Services در SQL گزارشهای زیبایی را به سادگی در وب ایجاد میکند. تجربه و دیدگاههای من از حضور در سازمانهایی با مقیاس بزرگ  و حاصل گفتگو با افرادی با تخصص های مختلفی از جمله SQL / ERP /Sharepoint بوده است .

*موضوع به همین سادگی و روشنی است.  
*
هدف اصلی این موضوع به چالش کشیدن "رویکرد سازمانها و کارشناسان ایرانی در استفاده از اکسس" است.پیش بینی می کنم که به زودی هنگام استخدام کارشناسان مالی و مهندسین صنایع از آنها انتظار آشنایی  با SQL server و برنامه نویسی Excel را خواهند داشت.

----------


## mazoolagh

دیدم استارتر تاپیک پاسخ دو سال پیش من رو کوت کردن ولی چیزی که نوشتن پاسخ نیست. 
در طول این بحث آقای زیرو دیفکت خیلی کامل و دقیق و با حوصله پاسخ ایشون رو دادن بنابراین لازم نیست چیز دیگه ای اضافه کنم فقط بنظر میاد این رفتار ترولی ایشون ریشه در جای دیگه ای داشته باشه.

----------


## farshid_mi

لحظه به لحظه این موضوع به سمتی که هدف اساسی این بحث بوده است نزدیک و نزدیک تر می شود. محور اساسی این بحث آن است که با جایگاه اکسس و همچنین آلترنتیوهای دیگر آشنا گردیم و هنگامیکه بدانیم که ابزارها و امکانات چیست و انتخاب های مختلفی پیش روی ما و سازمان ما باشد آنگاه "آزادانه" دست به انتخاب خواهیم زد." 
ما درپی اثبات *مطلق* چیزی نیستیم بلکه می خواهیم فقط بدانیم که مایکروسافت اکسس را درچه حدی بنا کرده است، SQL کجاست و اگر کارشناسانی مایل هستند که روی توسعه قابلیت های نرم افزاری خود برنامه ریزی داشته باشند تا چه حد ، به چه چیزی بپردازند و فضای دیتا بیس برای آنها روشن تر گردد.


و اشاره ای من به "عدم توسعه اکسس" را بر مبنای توسعه "اکسل" / "SQL" غلط می دانستند. و البته من خودم نیز به تک تک موضوعاتی که خوانندگان اشاره داشته اند با دید بررسی نگاه کردم و با یک جستجوی ساده به رتبه بندی نرم افزار Access در مقایسه با سایر هم خانواده هایش دست یافتم کم در لینک زیر می توانید ببینید:

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2366672,00.asp

access.png
همانطور که مشاهده می شود کمترین رنکینگ را نسب به هم خانواده اش دارد. و البته با بهترین رقیب یعنی نرم افزار FileMaker تفاوت های اساسی زیر را دارد که البته من خوشحال می شوم که نظر سایرین را در خصوص این نرم افزار (FileMaker) بدانیم و اگر تجربه ای دارند نیز با سایر  خوانندگان به اشتراک بگذارند.



از تک تک خوانندگان دعوت می کنند که دیدگاه های خود را درمیان بگذارند.

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سلام. شركت ماكروسافت يك مجموعه تجاري است و بانگاهي به بازار كار خودش را انجام مي دهدو بعيد است كه همينطوري يك نگاه ترجيحي احساسي روي يك كالاي توليدي خودش داشته باشد. منظورم اين است كه قطعا نگاه شركت سازنده به اكسل و آكسس با چيزي كه اينجا نوشته مي شود متفاوت است. ظاهر قضيه اين است كه كاربران اكسل از كاربران آكسس بيشتر هستند و اين يك مشخصه تعيين كننده است. هركاربر اداري با يك مقدار ور رفتن با اكسل به يك چيز هايي مي رسد. چون فقط خودش با آن سروكار دارد خيلي چيزها را هم لازم ندارد. من ديده ام بعضي حسابداران يا منشي ها يك شيت هاي عجيب و غريبي براي خودشان طراحي كرده اند و حسي از اعجاب برانگيزي روسا و مديران خود را تجربه مي كنند!
 حالا آكسس چيست؟ براي بسياري از برنامه نويسان صرفا يك بانك اطلاعاتي است و در پس زمينه برنامه حضور دارد. براي عده اي (مثل بنده و برخي اعضاي محترم اين تالار) نيز بخش برنامه سازي اش يك بستر جهت ارايه كارهاي متوسط برنامه نويسي است تا بشود از آن مستقل از برنامه نويس اش چيزهايي براي استفاده يك كاربر عادي ارايه نمود.(ايضا با تجربه اي از توليد نرم افزار مستقل و غيره)
حوب معلوم است كه به لحاظ تجاري اكسل  مشتري بيشتري دارد. رقيب قابل توجهي هم برايش وجود ندارد تا هي برايش مثلا توضيح بدهد كه بابا اس كيو ال فقط بانك است و من در بخش برنامه سازي هم توانايي هايي دارم و يا براي وي بي و دلفي منبر برود كه من علاوه بر برنامه سازي، بانك ام هم پشت كولم است و جزآن!
يعني اكسس از دو طرف رقبايي دارد (به زعم رقبا البته) و مقايسه مي شود. 
من قبلا هم عرض كرده ام يك برنامه خوب ناشي از يك برنامه نويس خوب است. كسي كه خلاقانه از عهده الگوريتم ها برآيد. وگرنه من ديده ام و دوستان هم ديده اند با اكسل هم مي شود برنامه مستقل نوشت(البته به والذارياتي!) من حتي يك برنامه ديدم كه كسي با فلش(!؟) يك نرم افزار بانك اطلاعاتي نوشته بود بدون استفاده از بانك و فلان. البته با يك حجم رعب آور!
كسي هست (دوستان مي شناسند. يك خانم شصت ساله استراليايي به نام كريس اوبراين) با اكسس برنامه گرافيكي مي نويسد! و يك چيزي نوشته  بودكه  بدون كمك API  و صرفا با امكانات خود آكسس  مي شد با آن طراحي كرد.
خلاصه.
خيلي از مشكلاتي كه طرح مي شود به كمك همين تالار و انجمن هاي ديگر حل مي شود. مثلا در همين بحث امنيت نرم افزار (كه ناقلاها اغلب آن را بصورت امنيت خود بانك مطرح مي كنند!) مثلا اقاي پيروزمهر يك اكتيواكس معرفي و يكي هم خودشان طراحي كردند و مگر در بسترهاي ديگر از چه استفاده مي كنند؟ اما به هرحال آكسس هم آكسس است. با قابليت ها و محدوديت هاي خودش. مگر اغلب چه مي خواهيم بنويسيم؟ حسابداري، خريد و فروش، حقوق و دستمزد، رستوران و تاكسي تلفني و آژانس  و اين قبيل. آكسس از پس اينها برمي آيد.

----------


## farshid_mi

در این فضا که البته آزاد اندیشی بر آن حکم فرماست با توجه به آمار و نظر سنجی افراد زیادی مخالف نقدهای ایراد شده هستند که محترم است.

من اینجا لازم می دانم که بر روی دو نکته تاکید بیشتری کنم موضوع اول آنکه نرم افزار اکسس در زمانی یکی از ایده آن ترین نرم افزارها برای تولید نرم افزارهای سریع و کاربردی بوده است مخصوصا در اکسس 2003 و نسخه های قبل از آن و در آن زمان به نظر می رسد که افراد زیادی به دلیل نبودن امکانات مشابه در نرم افزارهای دیگر، شروع به کار بر روی اکسس کرده اند. قطعا در آن زمان یعنی به این گستردگی متخصصین SQL  و همچنین .net frame work 4 و ... موجود نبود است . بنابراین تصور آنکه هنوز تمامی آن *قوانین مربوط به 10 سال پیش حاکم است* امری است ساده لوحانه. و حرف من در آن است که در دنیای کنونی ، باتوجه به ابزارهای و پیشرفت های جدی و ساده سازی دیتا بیس ها هیچ توجیهی وجود ندارد که تولید یک برنامه (تاکید می کنم برنامه نه ابزار) با اکسس بهتر، سریعتر و اقتصادی تر است. همانطور که در پستهای پیشین متذکر شدم، تولید یک برنامه متوسط و کاربردی با .net / SQL به مراتب سریعتر و قوی تر و در نهایت از نظر دستمزد برنامه نویسی با اکسس یکی خواهد بود. قطعا پیشرفت اکسس در کشورهای دیگر به دلیل گرانتر بودن خود نرم افزار SQL است. 
قطعا بسیاری از شما که این موضوع را دنبال می نمایید اکسس کار حرفه ای هستید و من از شما می خواهیم که به دیگران بگویید که درچه سالی شروع به کار حرفه ای اکسس کردید؟ و البته به دیگران بگویید که آیا با توجه به حرفه ای بودن می توانید با .net / sql برنامه ای متوسط تولید کنید و با این وجود به انتخاب اکسس دست زده اید؟

نکته دوم ، همانطور که بارها تاکید شد روی سخن من با *کارشناسان قسمتهای مالی، حسابداری، مهندسین صنایع است* که اگر به دنبال توسعه قابلیت های خود هستند علاوه بر اکسس ، می توانند انتخابهای بهتری داشته باشند. که البته در نهایت به توانمندی آنها و احتمالا موفقیت های شغلی آنها خواهد انجامید. البته که برنامه نویسان و کارشناسان حوزه IT خود میدانند که چه رویکردی را انتخاب نمایند و احتیاجی به راهنمایی نخواهند داشت.

اگر اکسس امکانات ساده ای چون امنیت، انتشار ساده بر روی وب را در نسخه های جدید خود اعمال می کرد، قطعا و با کمال میل اینجانب نیز گواهی بر پیشرفت و توسعه پایدار اکسس می دادم و البته آنرا برای راهکارهای سازمان مناسب می دانستم. اما هنوز بر روی رای خود می باشم که "اکسس رها شده است" . بدین اعتبار که ما شاهد توسعه قابلیت های اکسل و .. می باشیم و البته در اکسس اثری از امکانات خاص و ویژه نمی یابیم. هنگامیکه به سادگی چند کلیک در Reporting Services ما می توانیم فیلتر برای وب بسازیم، خوب چرا این گزینه را در اکسس نداشته باشیم! هنگامیکه می توان یک وب سایت را با چند کلیک داشته باشیم، چرا نباید در اکسس آنرا ببینیم. چرا اکسس بعد از اینهمه سال یک SQL Editor ندارد که ساده ترین غلطها تایپی را بیابد. شمادر SQL می توانید جستجوی فازی داشته باشید. ماکروسافت chartهای اکسل را در پاورپوینت به سادگی گذاشته است اما هنوز اکسس همان chart قدیمی را دارد. دستورات اولیه Sql مانند unpivot را شما باید در اکسس کد کنید. نمی دانم برای Rollback کردن چه فکر در اکسس می کنید.  

* اما سخنی با برنامه نویسان حرفه ای اکسس*، قطعا شما زحمات بسیاری کشیده اید تا به این مرحله رسیده اید. قطعا شما در آن لحظه که اکسس را انتخاب کرده اید، دهها دلیل موجه داشتید، که البته در این دوران ممکن است آن دلایل وجود نداشته باشند. در حال حاضر به اعتبار عدم توسعه اکسس، ایجاد ابزارهای سریع در اکسل یا SQL و My SQL ,... شاید پافشاری بر استفاده حرفه ای اکسس به قصد ساخت برنامه های سریع (Rapid Application Development) رویکرد صحیحی نباشد.
دیروز بر روی یک دکه روزنامه فروشی دیدم نوشته است "این مکان به دوربین مدار بسته مجهز است" و این کار در 10 سال پیش این موضوع یک راهکار گران قیمت و نشدنی بود ولی الان حتی یک مغازه کوچک هم می تواند آنرا داشته باشد. دلایلی که اکسس را در سالهای پیش به یک نرم افزار بی همتا تبدیل کرده بود آیا اکنون هنوز هم پا برجاست؟ آیا هنوز هم نیازهای 10 سال پیش پا برجاست؟  در حال حاضر هر مدیر کارخانه و شرکت کوچکی میخواهد که به محیط جغرافیایی وابسته *نباشد*. مشتری سفارش آنلاین بدهد. کارگاه سفارش خرید را بدهد و گزارشها اتوماتیک ایمیل شوند و ...  و واقعا ساخت این ابزارهای بدیهی و اولیه در اکسس به سادگی شدنی است.  

می خواهم بخشی از کتاب "زیر آسمان های جهان" را برای شما بیاورم . این قسمت در نقد عملکرد "مصدق" از زبان "داریوش شایگان" گفته شده است:

_"همیشه لحظه ای وجود دارد که هر دولتمردی (شما بخوانید برنامه نویس) باید تن به مصالحه دهد، از تنگنا بیرون آید، و طلسم بنیادگرایی را بشکند تا از افتادن در دام گفته های خود، از گم کردن حس واقعیت ، از کنار کشیدن ، و سر انجام، از به بار آورد شر بیشتر به جای خیر جلوگیری کند. گاه تسلیم شدن به واقعیت - هر قدر هم که دردناک باشد - شجاعت بیشتری می خواهد تا آنکه انسان به عذر وفادار نبودن به خود تا آخر بر سر حرف خویش باقی بماند."_

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سلام. جناب میدانی گرچه از برخی از فرمایشات شما بوی بی وفایی می اید(!) ولی بصورت کلی با شما موافقم که که علاقمندانی که می خواهند در حوزه برنامه نویسی وقت خودرا سرمایه گذاری کنند خودشان را پای بند چیزهای به ظاهر آسان نکنند که چیزی نخواهند شد. کامپیوتر و به ویژه بحث نرم افزار هنوز "علم" نشده است و فعلا مجموعه تکنیک هاست. لذا  مستمرا در حال پوست اندازی است و رهروان این راه را چاره ای نیست که به دنبال تحولات بدوند! در این را یک مشکلی که باید حل شود(برای ما که صاحب این معرفت فنی نیستسم) این است که اولا بشود دریک مرکزی انجمنی ان جی اویی چیزی درمورد یک  دسته بندی کلی به توافق برسیم. یعنی همه برنامه نویسان کشور (مراببین! همینطور الکی خودم را هم جزو برنامه نویسها جا زدم!) چون یک لابیرنت و هزارتوی عجیبی است این قصه. و یک نگاهی هم به دامنه جهانی این قضیه بیندازیم. درست است که این رشته خاستگاه خاص خودش را دارد ولی واقعا در یک مشارکت جهانی این رشد را پیدا کرده است.
حالا حرف زیاد است و نیاز به ذرت پراکنی بنده نیست. اما چرا گفتم بی وفایی. حقیقت آن است که شما از مزیت های نسبی اکسل شروع کردی بعد به آن یکی دوتا برنامه مشابه آکسس رسیدی. سپس حالا درباره تکنیک های مدرن تر و غیره رهنمود می دهید. یعنی به نظر می رسد که به تناسب پاسخ ها (یعنی بیشتر پاسخ های اقای پیروزمهر) شما بستر مطلب را عوض کردید و البته موضوع های باارزشی را هم مطرح کردید. منظور اینکه اجمالا با ما به ازاین باش!

----------


## farshid_mi

از اینکه نظرات من را مطالعه نمودید تشکر می نمایم و یادآور می شوم که تمامی ذهنیت من از ابتدا این بحث یکی بود . یعنی جایگاه استفاده از اکسس را مشخص کنیم.در اولین پست من دقیقا آورده ام که :




> روند پیشرفت Access 2003 تا Access 2010 چگونه بوده است؟
> نرم افزارها همگی در نسخه های جدیدشان دارای امکاناتی تازه هستند و در خصوص اکسس نیز این موضوع وجود دارد،


 به آنهایی که خواهان سرمایه گذاری بلند مدت (نه کوتاه مدت) هستند هشدارهایی داده شود و اکسس از نظر توسعه پایدار با اکسل مقایسه گردید. در برخی از پاسخ ها "فضای ذهنی" نگارنده کاملا نادیده گرفته شد و سعی شد که کل این نقد را یک دیدگاه دگم معرفی نمایند که البته خوانندگان تیز بینی چون شما ، با در نظر گرفتن چهارچوب های کلی ارائه شده پی به مقصود نگارنده برده اند.
حال که 2 سال از ادعاهای اولیه اینجانب مبنی بر "رها شدن اکسس" می گذرد با آمدن *Access 2013* و پیشرفتهای چشمگیر و کاملا دور از انتظار Excel 2013 ، شاهد معتبری بر پیش بینی خودم یافتم و خواستم که با خوانندگان دیگر نیز مطرح نمایم.البته هنوز منتظر هستم که با موشکافی بیشتری Access 2013 از طرف سایر کاربران حرفه ای اکسس ، مطالعه و نتیجه اعلام شود.
در ضمن اینکه برخی از پاسخ ها حاوی آن بود که مقایسه اکسل و اکسس امکان پذیر نیست و با Excel 2013آمدن  و ابزارهای چون Relationship در آن نشان می دهد که مرز بندی بین نرم افزارها مانند گذشته نخواهد بود.

----------


## as222222

سلام و خسته نباشيد 
ميشه يجور ديگه هم به نتيجه نهايي رسيد و اون اينکه به سايت ماکروسافت يک ايميل بزنيم و از اونها هم بخواهيم که در اين نظر سنجي يا تالار شرکت کنند البته اين هم يک نظر بود

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سلام. پيشنهاد بدي نيست. اما من كه در انگليسي مثل آن بابا كه مي توانست بنويسد اما نمي توانست بخواند(!) مي توانم قدري بخوانم و نمي توانم بنويسم! لكن اگر ازدوستاني كه زبان شان خوب است يكي بردارد دوكلمه از ماكروسافت  (بقول بينش عزيز) لاكردار،  همين سوال را بپرسد و در صورت امكان پاسخ اش را در همين تاپيك بترجماند تا بلكه بدانيم چي به چي هست، كلي ممنون مي شويم. بخدا.

----------


## alirezabahrami

سلام به همگی!
مطمئنم دوستانی که موضوعات و مباحثی که درتاپیک های مختلف از طرف جناب آقای پیروزمهر مطرح گردیده اگر بطوردقیق دنبال کرده باشند بر این باورند که ایشان در زمینه اکسس یک صاحب نظر به تمام معنا هستند ؛ بدون شک ایشان در زمینه های دیگر هم آگاهی و تجربه لازم و کافی را دارند ولی ما عمدتاً در ارتباط با مسائل اکسس از این عزیز بهره مند شده و انشاءالله همچنان خواهیم شد.

یا حق

----------


## foo0z0ool

یه جمله میگم و خلاص :

هر برنامه ای برای یک کار خاص تهیه شده این مایین که تعیین میکنیم کدام برنامه به درد ما میخورد.

----------


## emami.sie

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید محترم
 متاسفانه من چند هفته ای رو نبودم و الان که این تاپیک رو خوندم پستهای جناب پیروزمهر حذف شده بود و از خوندن مطالب ارزشمند ایشون محروم شدم... اما فقط خواستم به عنوان یک عضو کوچیک از این تالار نظر شخصی خودم رو (که البته مبتنی بر تجربه هستش و شاید تخصصی نباشه) راجع به این موضوع بنویسم... این رو هم همینجا بگم که من زیاد از برنامه نویسی سر در نمیارم و بیشتر از کدهای موجود الگو برداری می کنم...
 من رشته ام صنایع هستش و در دوران تحصیل با توجه به اختیاری بودن درس MIS یه مقدار با این مبحث آشنا شدم و زمانی که به یک شرکت برای مصاحبه مراجعه کردم، مسئول انبارش مهندس صنایع بود و ایشون برنامه ای رو با اکسل برای انبار نوشته بود که شامل فرمها، گزارشات و نمودارهای تحلیلی زیادی بود و کاربر اصلا اکسلی رو نمیدید (فرم ورود به برنامه، سطوح دسترسی، فرمها و گزارشات گرافیکی ، تحت شبکه بودن برنامه و ...) و من اصلا فکر نمی کردم که با اکسل هم بشه دیتابیس و برنامه انبار نوشت... و از اونجا بود که بسیار به این موضوع (دیتابیس و طراحی برنامه های کاربردی) علاقه مند شدم و در ادامه فهمیدم اکسس نرم افزار تخصصی تری برای اینکاره (اون بنده خدا برنامه ای که میشد با اکسس ظرف چند ماه نوشت حدود 1.5 سال وقت صرف کرده بود...)
  این به نظر من تفاوت اصلی این دو نرم افزار (اکسس و اکسل) برای خروجی یکسانه (منظورم از خروجی یکسان اصطلاحا نرم افزار یا بهتره بگم برنامه کاربردی که میشه با هر کدوم از این دو طراحی کرد) ... 
 این موضوع رو به این خاطر عنوان کردم که مقایسه بین دو نرم افزار، که ماهیت متفاوتی دارن ولی میشه از یکی بجای دیگری استفاده کرد از جهاتی میتونه قابل قبول باشه (در مثال خودروهای جناب پیروزمهر مطمئنا مقایسه بین خودروهای سواری و کامیون درست نیست اما میشه بین کامیون و وانت یه مقایسه هایی رو عنوان کرد اگه صحبت بین مثلا ورد و اکسس بود مقایسه 100 درصد اشتباه بود اما بین اکسس و اکسل با توجه به نمونه بالا میشه مقایسه هایی رو انجام داد)
 و اما اینکه اکسس و عدم توسعه کافی اون در آینده کاربران رو دچار مشکل خواهد کرد به نظر من هم کاملا محسوسه و من این رو در آخرین برنامه ای که برای یک شرکت نوشتم، لمس کردم. من برنامه رو با ورژن 2003 نوشته بودم و اینترفیس برنامه باید به دیتابیس لینک میشد (در همین قدم اول با توجه به اینکه روی سیستم شرکت مذکور ورژن 2010 آفیس نصب شده بود پیغامهای سکیوریتی برنامه اعصاب آدم رو بهم میریخت در حالی که من در ورژن 2003 با تابع موجود که سکیوریتی سیستم رو به Low تغییر میده این مورد رو حذف  کرده بودم) و اینکه سرعت حرکت بین فیلدها زمانی که با 2003 برنامه لود میشه درسته اما با ورژن های بالاتر یکم مکث داره، و بعضی اوقات یه پیغامهای خطایی که فقط روی اعصابه (البته به احتمال زیاد برخی مشکلات از بی سوادی من توی اکسسه ولی چرا در ورژن 2003 همه چی درسته اما در ورژن های بالاتر که اصولا نباید این موارد پیش بیاد، همچنان پابرجاست.....)
 و حرف آخرم هم اینکه طبق تجربه، من از هر کدوم از این 2 نرم افزار در جای خودش بهره بسیاری بردم و تونستم در بسیاری موارد اکسس رو جایگزین اکسل کنم و ازش لذت ببرم. 
 مثلا سیستم آماری تولید در شرکتمون که حاوی هزاران فایل اکسل به هم لینک شده بود و احتمال خرابی، حذف به اشتباه، خرابکاری سایر کاربران ، مشکلات عمده در آپدیت اطلاعات در فایلهای به هم لینک شده و ... میرفت رو با یک حرکت سنجیده به برنامه اکسسی تبدیل کردم که الان بین چند کاربر لینکه و بسیار هم خوب کارمیکنه... من اگه میخواستم طبق گفته دوستمون این برنامه رو مثلا با  دات نت و بانک اسکیوال بنویسم حداقل باید چند صباحی رو صرف یادگیری این نرم افزارها میکردم که در آینده هم ممکن بود زیاد به دردم نخوره اما با همین اکسس و یکم مطالعه و کمک دوستان در همین تالار تونستم این کار رو انجام بدم و صد البته خوبی این امر اینه که اگه یک زمانی سرم رو گذاشتم زمین و دیگه نبودم سایر همکاران (که البته خودم دسترسی بهشون دادم) می تونن براساس نیاز و سلیقه تغییرات مدنظرشون رو در برنامه اعمال کنن (منظورم اضافه کردن فرم یا گزارش به برنامه است)... و این سادگی به نظر من بزرگترین مزیت اصلی این نرم افزاره ...
 عذرخواهی می کنم که زیاد صحبت کردم... (چون در یکی از پستها خطابی به صنایعی ها بود، خواستم به عنوان یک صنایعی نظرم رو گفته باشم و نهایتا اینکه هر کسی جایگاه خودش رو باید بدونه، یه مهندس صنایع می تونه تحلیلگر خوبی باشه ولی لزوما نیازی نیست که برنامه نویسی هم بدونه، پس اکسس بهترین و ساده ترین ابزار برای یک مهندس صنایعه، برنامه نویسی رو باید به اساتید برنامه نویسی و مهندسین کامپیوتر سپرد)
 موفق باشید
 یا علی

----------


## farshid_mi

آنچه که در پست قبلی از طرف  شما ("*emami.sie*" ) ذکر شد، جای تاکید ویژه ای دارد. 
شما ذکر کردید که " نهایتا اینکه هر کسی جایگاه خودش رو باید بدونه"  و واقعا اینچنین است. مهندسین صنایع، کارشناسان مالی و ... باید در حیطه تخصصی خودشان فعالیت کنند . 
اینجانب در این پست بر آن بودم که تعامل دیگری با سایر کاربران داشته باشم و البته فضای این پست به یک محیط ؟؟؟ تبدیل گردیده است و بنابراین از ادامه طرح موضوعات جدید صرفنظر می نمایم.

بدیهی است که ادعاهای اینجانب مانند "عدم پشتیبانی از توسعه پایدار نرم افزار اکسس" از طرف شرکت مایکروسافت در نسخه ی جدید Access 2013 به وضوح دیده می شود و البته در نسخه های آینده نیز قضاوت بهتری خواهیم داشت.
پشتیبانی نکردن از برخی امکانات مانند "امنیت و تعریف سطح دسترسی"، "عدم توسعه editor برای SQL"  و ...  می تواند نشانه ی از این باشد که این نرم افزار بعنوان یک راهکار موقت بسیار مفید است.
در آینده ی نزدیک با رشد چشمگیر آشنایی کارشناسان مالی ، صنایع با نرم افزارهای Database های پیشرفته (مانند SQL Server) شاهد این موضوع هستیم که رویکرد حرفه ای نسبت به اکسس بسیار کمتر خواهد گردید و بیشتر بعنوان یک ابزار موقت استفاده خواهد شد و البته حضور ابزارهای مفید اکسل (PowerPivot , Relationship)  در ارتباط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی حرفه ای مانند SOL , Oracle باعث کمرنگ شدن نقش بیشتر اکسس در نزد کارشناسان (مالی و صنایع و ...) خواهد شد.

توفیقی که اکسس در زمینه توسعه نرم افزار تا کنون پیدا کرده است به خاطر شرایط ویژه ای بوده که در حال حاضر تقریبا هیچ یک از آن شرایط وجود ندارد. شاخص های زیر می تواند میزان توفیق این نرم افزار را در نزد شما تاحدی روشن سازد.

تعداد کتابهایی که در Amazon در خصوص اکسس، برنامه نویسی اکسس (در نسخه های جدید) وجود دارد و همچنین تعداد کتابهای تخصصی چاپ شده در این زمینه به زبان فارسیتعداد متخصصین این نرم افزار که در بازار قابل دسترسی هستند و سهولت یافتن این متخصصین و همچین سرعت و قیمت استفاده از تخصص آنها 
تعداد آگهی های استخدام موجود در روزنامه ها برای متخصصین این نرم افزار  در کل کشوروجود کلاسهای و آموزش های تخصصی اکسس و برنامه نویسی در محیط اکسس در کل کشورتعداد برنامه های تجاری توسعه یافته توسط اکسس در بازار نرم افزاری کشورتعداد مدرسین حرفه ای این نرم افزار و سهولت، قیمت ، سرعت دسترسی به آنهاتعداد مقالات و آموزشی حرفه ای در فضای وب

----------


## abdoreza57

با سلام 


ضمن احترام به نظرات موافق و مخالف 
نکته ای که تو مطالعه این تاپیک دستگیرمون  میشه  همانطور که استاد نبیل هم اشاره کردند  نگارنده علاقه شدیدی به کوبیدن اکسس و اکسل داره 
دوستی که گفت *اکسس رها شده !* یا صحبت از اینکه *هر برنامه ای برای یک کار خاص تهیه شده این مایین که تعیین میکنیم کدام برنامه به درد ما میخورد.  						*ویا عبارات   *جایگاه مهندسین صنایع، مالی و بسیاری از کارشناسان*
همین اسامی و جملات های لایت لازم بود تا نگارنده از تمام توان خود به اکسس بتازد ! واقعا چرا ؟ 

من مبتدیم ولی برام عجیبه که شخصی تو سایت خودش که با  تیتر عکس های اینجانب در برنامه "صفحه کلید" شبکه "جام جم"  مزین شده و  اقدام به راه اندازی   			انجمن آفیس فرساران  (که از بد روزگار اصلا در قد اندازه مقایسه با سایت سقیل برنامه نویس نیست)  میکنه ضمن آنکه دوره های پولی  آموزشی اکسس و اکسل با آب و تاب تو هر قسمت سایتشون به چشم میخوره

ایشان در چند مورد اشاره به ایمیلهایی که به ماکروسافت فرستادند و جواب هایی که به ایشون دادند با ندادند کردند ! با نوجه به سابقه علمیشون و صفحه کلید جام جم تو وحله اول ممکن ذهن بعضی کم سوادا مثل من بره به اون سمت که گویا این آقا کارمند و کارشناس ماکروسافت هم هست ! یا ... ولی واضحه که هر کسی یه نسخه قانونی از محصولی را بخره  از امکانات پشتیبانی اون هم استفاده میکنه که میتونید ایمیل بفرستید یا پیشنهاد بدید یا .......


اگر چه در ابتدا پاسخهای ارزشمند استاد نبیل ا در مورد نگارنده را با دیده تردید میدیدم ولی تو نمونه آخر پستشون این بغض و کینه از اکسس را میشد حس کرد !!



> نیازهای سازمانی روز به روز بر آنها فشار بیشتری می  آورد تقریبا به سوی اکسل و یا اکسس گرایش بسیار افراطی پیدا میکنند و مسائل  خود را بدون در نظر گرفتن جایگاه این نرم افزارها (معمولا با سعی و خطا و  راهکارهای بسیار ابتکاری و البته هوشمندانه) پیاده سازی می کنند. این  کارشناسان با مشکلات دیگری از جمله کمبود (نبودن) کتابهای جامع و تخصصی به  فارسی نیز دست به گریبان می شوند. و البته بعد از چند سال این افزار می  توانند نیازها را در اکسل واکسس پیاده سازی نمایند بدون اینکه اصلا به یاد  داشته باشند که این نرم افزارها به چه منظوری ساخته شده است. و با آن *افق دید محدود* دست به توسعه راهکارهای جامع (نه موقت) می زنند که ابعادش کل سازمان را درگیر می نماید.


و یا اون 
*



 مرثیه ای برای اکسس
			
		

*

نمیدونم اشراف نگارنده به  SQL Server هم همین اندازه هست یا نه ولی بعید نیست پس از مدتی برا اینکه معروف بشه این جملات را برای SQL Server بگه  !!!!!





> و نتیجه گیری  بسیار   خواهان یادگیری اکسس هستند و در مورد آن تحقیق می کنند اما توصیه می شود   که از این نرم افزار چشم پوشی نمایید و تا حد ممکن نیازهای خود را با Excel   پیاده سازی کنید و اگر بیشتر می خواهید به سراغ نرم افزارهای پایگاه داده   حرفه ای تری بروید و وقت خود را برای این نرم افزار هدر ندهید.


*
و اما سوال* حلقه گمشده در تشکیل کلاسهای  آموزشی اکسل توسط نگارنده و تنفرشان از اکسس چی میتونه باشه ؟

----------


## farshid_mi

کاربر گرامی "*abdoreza57*" از اینکه وقتی گذاشتید سپاسگذارم. همانطور که عرض شد از موضوع "حلقه مفقود شده" صرفنظر نمودم. 

اما به سادگی پاسخ شما را در مرداد سال 1386 داده ام:




> من چرا از اکسس اینهمه ناامید شده ام در حالیکه تمامی ایام عید امسال را مشغول خواندن کتابهای برنامه نویسی در اکسس  بودم.
> چرا از اکسس نا امید شده ام در حالیه تمامی کتابهای اکسس را با صرف ساعتها جستجو دانلود می کردم.
> 
> *زیرا با APEX آشنا شدم. Oracel Application Express*
> و وقتی قابلیتها آنرا دیدم واقعا به تفکر عمیقی فرو رفتم که "آن ره که ما می رفتیم به ترکستان است".
> اندیشیدم که واقعا مایکروسافت نمی داند ، نمی تواند و یا *نمی خواهد* که اکسس را ساده تر و قوی تر کند.
> و از روی دلسوزی نقدی بر اکسس نوشتم که سایر کاربران نیز لحظه ای به اکسس با دید انتقادی نگاه کنند.


و چرا انجمن برنامه نویس برای این نقد انتخاب شدب من مایل بودم دیدگاههای خود را که برآمده از افق دید طبیعتا محدود خودم بود را با سایرین به اشتراک بگذارم و بخواهم که از آنها یاد بگیرم و واقعا از اینکه با دیدگاه خودم حکمی قطعی در خصوص اکسس را صادر کنم ، *بیمناک* بودم بنابراین در این سایت که البته احتمال می دادم بیشترین کاربران حرفه ای اکسس را داشته باشد آنرا مطرح کردم و بسیار با دقت پاسخ های شما را مطالعه نموده ام. ناگفته نماند که این دیدگاهها را بارها با آنهایی که به صورت حضوری امکان گفتگو داشتم نیز مطرح نموده ام.

من مایل نبودم که رزومه شخصی در اینجا مطرح گردد و بیشتر در پی نقدهای کاربران بودم. اما توجه شما را جلب می کنم به این موضوع که در شهر تهران، تنها کلاسهای تخصصی اکسس که برگزار می شود توسط تیم فرساران باشد. که البته مشاوره و ... حرفه ای را شامل می گردد. باید به استحضار شما برسانم که در بزرگترین سازمانهای حساس به کیفیت ما حضور داریم و البته کارشناسان آن سازمانها از نخبه ترین کارشناسان کل کشور می باشند و بنابراین می توانیم دیدگاههای خود را به تمامی کارشناسان آن سازمان منتقل نماییم. ما به راحتی می توانیم اصول علمی و اخلاق حرفه ای را زیر پا بگذاریم و به یک سازمان تلقین کنیم که ساعتها کلاس فلان نرم افزار را برای کارشناسان برگزار نماید و یا مشاوره و پروژه ای را سفارش دهد و حاشیه سود خود را حداکثر نماییم. در خصوص نرم افزار اکسس نیز این قاعده همواره صادق است و بنابراین سعی بر آن است که جایگاه حرفه ای و عملی اکسس را در نزد سازمانها تا حدی واضح و روشن گردد. ما خودرا مسوول می دانیم که  هزینه و وقت یک سازمان را به بهینه ترین شکل سامان دهی نماییم و این نگرانی در خصوص نرم افزار اکسس بسیار جدی تر گردید که واقعا تا حدی باید کاربران و کارشناسان آنرا فرا بگیرند، چه نوع برنامه هایی را با آن بسازند، چند ساعت زمان برای آموزش لازم است و استفاده فراگیر از این نرم افزار در سازمانها چه تبعاتی را دارد، نسبت بین زمان آموزش اکسل و اکسس چقدر است و نسبت بازدهی آنها در سازمانها چگونه است.  صادقانه بفرمایید که کدام  آموزشگاه و یا مدرس در ایران درحوزه مایکروسافت آفیس به این موضوع اندیشه است؟ 

در خصوص انجمن ما هم لازم به ذکر است که بدانید هدف آن چیست؟ ما هر روزه چندین سوال و مشکل و ... توسط ایمیل دریافت می داشتیم و واقعا فرصت بررسی و پاسخگویی به آنها کاری مشکل بود بنابراین بر آن شدیم که انجمنی ساده راه اندازی گردد که در آن سوالات کاربران را تا حد توان و وقت خود پاسخگو باشیم.(عمر این انجمن کمتر از 3 ماه است)
حضور حرفه ای ما در پشتیبانی آموزشی و مشاوره ای از آفیس قطعا می تواند در شکل گیری نگرش جامعه فارسی زبانان نسبت به آفیس جایگاه خاص خود را دارد. تاریخ  هجری شمسی در اکسل و اکسس که بیش از 5 سال است منتشر شده است و دهها مقاله  با سطح علمی متوسط به بالا که درسایت ما موجود است نشانه هایی از این حضور  است و *قطعا* ما سعی خواهیم کرد که به روشن شدن جایگاه نرم افزارهای آفیس در  نزد کارشناسان ایرانی و فارسی زبان همت بورزیم و بدیهی است که موثر واقع خواهیم  بود.
از اینکه دیدگاههای مطرح شده در این  100% اشتباه باشند نگرانی نیست اما و  متذکر می شوم که *افتخار* دارم که متوجه این مسوولیت خودم نسبت به شاگردان،  مشتریان و هموطنان خودم شده ام ، جدیت بخرج خواهم داد و البته که پیگیری جدی تری با سایر کارشناسان اخلاق مدار خواهم نمود تا بتوانم این موضوع را روشن تر سازم . 

پاره ای از نتایج حاصل از ایننقد برای من آن بود که:

بسیاری با گزاره  "اکسس از سمت مایکروسافت رها شده است" و سرعت کم توسعه اکسس موافق بودند و یا اینکه مخالفت جدی نداشتند.در خصوص ایراد گرفته شده برای امنیت اکسس، مخالفت جدی دیده نشد و تقریبا همه منتقدین آنرا بی پاسخ گذاشتند.همه کارشناسان و از جلمه نگارنده مایل بودند که جایگاه اکسس و هدف استفاده از آن باید مد نظر قرار داده شود و در این صورت بسیار مفید است اما هیچ معیار و سنجش جدی برای شناسایی این جایگاه و هدف آن از سوی صاحبنظران صادر نگردید.به شکل واضحی در این بحث ها متخصصین نرم افزارهای سطح بالاتر مانند SQL حضور نداشتند و لزوم بحث با این متخصصین بیشتر احساس گردید.در خصوص مقایسه توسعه و سرعت توسعه  اکسل و اکسس نقد جدی مشاهده نشد.در خصوص جایگاه استفاده از اکسل و اکسس باید کار بیشتری صورت گیرد که البته اینجانب آنرا پی گیری خواهم کرد و امیدوارم که سایر صاحبنظران نیز بتوانند معیارهای قابل اندازه گیری و ملموسی را برای این منظور پیشنهاد نمایند.نگارنده سعی در پیش بینی *آینده* استفاده از اکسس نموده است و البته این پیش بینی از سوی سایر کارشناسان صورت نپذیرفت.

----------


## Abbas Amiri

با سلام 
جناب آقای میدانی ،لطفا یک لینک معتبر جهت دانلود *Oracel Application Express* معرفی کنید 
باتشکر

----------


## farshid_mi

در خصوص APEX شما باید اونو از سایت Oracle دانلود کنید البته به خاطر تحریم باید با فیلتر... اینکار رو انجام بدهید. در ضمن نصب اون ساده نیست بنابراین در سایت خود اوراکل می تونید از یک Apex تستی که ساختن عضو بشید و از اونجا اونو ببینید. http://apex.oracle.com واقعا تکنولوژی بکار رفته توش خیره کننده است. در ضمن Apex کاملا رایگانه!

در ادامه:
من واقعا نمی خواهم وارد بحث های جزتی و تکنیکی با دوستان بشوم اما یک پست نظر من را جلب کرده است که شاید نمونه باشه از آسیب شناسی جدی استفاده از اکسس.
کاربری پرسید اند که در یک شرکت تولید است و با اکسس یک بانک درست کرده است و میخواهد که بر روی مانتیور متنهایی را به صورت متحرک نمایش دهد و مشکل پرش نوشته بر روی فرم را دارد. (نقل به مضمون)

دقیقا این کاربر به آنچه احتیاج دارد تکنولوژی وب است! و می گوید من وب را نمی دانم و حتی اگر هم می دانست پیاده سازی آن و لینک آن با اکسس اصلا ساده نیست. این پروژه نمایش دهنده آن است که این سازمان نیازی دارد خارج از توان اکسس و در حوزه وب و دیتا بیس!  دوستان او را به سمت swf سوق می دهند اما ممکن است نیازهای آینده این شرکت ایجاد متن های داینامیک را ضروری سازد بنابراین این راهکار راهگشا نیست. هیچ کس به ایشان نگفت که اگر اینقدر کسب و کار شما پیشرفته است که احتیاج به Presentation  با این سبک را دارید اکسس برای اینکار ساخته نشده است. من دقیقا نمونه این پروژه را که با وب و تکنولوژی های بالاتر درست شده بود در یکی از زیر مجموعه های بانک ملی دیدم و کاملا نظرم را جلب کرد. سازمانی که در این سطح نیاز دارد باید به راهکارهای جدی تری بپردازد.

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سلام. آقاي ميداني پست 26 را ياد آوري مي نمايم. استدلال هايتان دارد به سمت تاييد حرف آقاي پيروز مهر مي رود.



> حلقه مفقود شده در سازمانها 
> آنچه که در پست قبلی از طرف شما ("emami.sie" ) ذکر شد، جای تاکید ویژه ای دارد. 
> شما ذکر کردید که " نهایتا اینکه هر کسی جایگاه خودش رو باید بدونه" و واقعا اینچنین است. مهندسین صنایع، کارشناسان مالی و ... باید در حیطه تخصصی خودشان فعالیت کنند . 
> اینجانب در این پست بر آن بودم که تعامل دیگری با سایر کاربران داشته باشم و البته فضای این پست به یک محیط ؟؟؟ تبدیل گردیده است و بنابراین از ادامه طرح موضوعات جدید صرفنظر می نمایم.
> 
> بدیهی است که ادعاهای اینجانب مانند "عدم پشتیبانی از توسعه پایدار نرم افزار اکسس" از طرف شرکت مایکروسافت در نسخه ی جدید Access 2013 به وضوح دیده می شود و البته در نسخه های آینده نیز قضاوت بهتری خواهیم داشت.
> پشتیبانی نکردن از برخی امکانات مانند "امنیت و تعریف سطح دسترسی"، "عدم توسعه editor برای SQL" و ... می تواند نشانه ی از این باشد که این نرم افزار بعنوان یک راهکار موقت بسیار مفید است.
> در آینده ی نزدیک با رشد چشمگیر آشنایی کارشناسان مالی ، صنایع با نرم افزارهای Database های پیشرفته (مانند SQL Server) شاهد این موضوع هستیم که رویکرد حرفه ای نسبت به اکسس بسیار کمتر خواهد گردید و بیشتر بعنوان یک ابزار موقت استفاده خواهد شد و البته حضور ابزارهای مفید اکسل (PowerPivot , Relationship) در ارتباط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی حرفه ای مانند SOL , Oracle باعث کمرنگ شدن نقش بیشتر اکسس در نزد کارشناسان (مالی و صنایع و ...) خواهد شد.
> 
> ...


شما درباره فاكس پرو وسعت استفاده از آن در سالهاي قبل و حتي همين امروز شنيده ايد  و ديده ايد. حالا بياييد فقط يك كتاب در باره فاكس پرو به زبان فارسي به بنده نشان بدهيد (آن كتاب آقاي جعفر نژاد هم درباره فاكس پرو نيست) يك فرو فارسي نشان بدهيد كه در اين سطح به مسايل تكنيكي فاكس پرو پرداخته باشد. يك آگهي پيدا كنيد كه به متخصص فاكس پرو اعلام نياز كرده باشد. من چون درگير بودم عرض مي كنم. پوست آدم كنده مي شد تا يك موضوع ساده را در اين زمينه پيدا كند. حتي بعد به وسعت زيادي اين برنامه ها تبديل به ويژوال فاكس شد. شما يك فراخوان در اين زمينه ديديد؟ باور كنيد كه وسعت به كارگيري فاكس پرو بيش از آن چيزي است كه تصور بفرماييد.



> دقیقا این کاربر به آنچه احتیاج دارد تکنولوژی وب است! و می گوید من وب را نمی دانم و حتی اگر هم می دانست پیاده سازی آن و لینک آن با اکسس اصلا ساده نیست. این پروژه نمایش دهنده آن است که این سازمان نیازی دارد خارج از توان اکسس و در حوزه وب و دیتا بیس!


خوب كاربري لازم دارد كه كاري در حوزه مثلا فتوشاپ يا اينديزاين برايش انجام شود! اين چه ربطي دارد. (گرچه در اين زمينه ها هم مي شود با آكسس كار كرد و من كرده ام و البته نبايد كرد)
بهتر نيست برگرديم به همان بحث مقايسه اكسل و آكسس و باقي قضايا؟

----------


## farshid_mi

جناب *RESMAILY* / وقت بخیر/  من یک سری (KPI) شاخص معرفی کردم و اگر به نظر برسد که رابطه معنا داری در کتابهای فارسی یافت نمی شود می توانیم به شاخص های دیگر بپردازیم و شاخص دیگری را پیشنهاد بدهیم که بتواند قضاوت های قابل اندازه گیری را برای ما داشته باشد. من در خصوص FoxPro و تاریخچه استفاده آن در ایران، جامعه هدف آن چه کارشناسانی بوده است و ...، اطلاعاتی ندارم و نظر جنابعالی صائب خواهد بود.

*خداحافظی با این بحث:*  :لبخند: 

متاسفانه کاربر Zero Defect مجدد در این بحث شرکت کرده اند و این در حالی است که مقرر بود که ایشان به قول خودشان (کاری به کار من نداشته باشند). ادامه این بحث با *عصبیت‌های* ایشان ما را مجدد به بی راهه خواهد کشاند. 
 بنابراین این پست را دنبال نخواهم کرد. از تک تک شما که با تشکر ها ،  نقدها و خواندن این پست همراهی کرده اید تشکر و خداحافظی می نمایم.

*من ازخوانندگان، صاحبنظران ، مدرسین  که در خود مسوولیتی در قبال روشنگری حوزه های استفاده از اکسس  در ایران  احساس می نمایند و در خصوص مطالب بیان شده دیدگاهی دارند، دعوت می نمایم که  با اینجانب در تماس باشند.* ( farshid*.*mi ات جی میل دات کام)*
*

اولین پست ایشان را در اینجا خواهم آورد (بدون هیچ دلیلی):



> سلام
> جناب آقای فرشید میدانی
> از اینکه شما رو در تالار اکسس ملاقات میکنم خوشحالم و به شجاعتتون احسنت  میگم که در تالار اکسس اینچنین طبل رسوایی اکسس رو به صدا در آوردید
> مبحث جالبی رو شروع کردید ولی متاسفانه واژه ها با تعبیری نادرست مصادره  شدند  تا نتیجه گیری نهایی به صورتی متصور بشه که اکسس مغلوب هستش
> اگر مایل باشید و بنده رو قابل بدونید حاضر به شرکت در این مبحث هستم
> اگر دیگر دوستان هم مایل باشند بنده به تنهایی جور پاسخ دهی رو خواهم کشید تا گسیختگی به وجود نیاد ( البته همه میتونن نظر بدن )
> فقط یک نکته : اگر شما منظورتون مقایسه بین Excel و Access هستش , بنده از  شرکت توی این مبحث معذورم چونکه قصدم تنها شرکت توی یک گفتگوی جدی هستش و  نه غیر جدی
> در انتظار پاسخ شما میمونم
> ارادتمند شما - نبیل پیروزمهر


*
*

----------


## emami.sie

با سلام مجدد خدمت دوستان و اساتید ارجمند
 خدمت استاد عزیز جناب پیروزمهر عرض کنم که بنده قصد جسارت نداشتم و تنها نظر شخصیم رو عنوان کردم ولی منظور بنده از مقایسه 2 خودروی کامیون و وانت دسته بندی و تعیین کلاس کاری هیچکدوم نبوده؛ بلکه منظور من اینه که وانت درجایی استفاده میشه و کامیون هم در جایی، اما فیلد کاری هر دو ماشین باربری هستش با ظرفیت های متفاوت... (انتخاب نهایی رو شخص که می تونه فروشنده و یا خریدار باشه تعیین می کنه)
 فرض کنیم شما می خواید اسباب کشی کرده و به خونه جدیدی در شهری مثل تهران نقل مکان کنید، آیا کلا میشه اینکار توسط سواری و یا یک انسان انجام بشه و اصلا شدنیه؟؟ من که می گم نه... حالا اینجاست که میشه رفت سراغ وانت و کامیون... آیا 3 بار با وانت رفتن مقرون به صرفه تر و راحت تره یا یک بار با کامیون در این ترافیک... مطمئنا انتخاب نهایی با شما خواهد بود و شما تعیین خواهید کرد که با برآوردتون کدوم روش مقرون بصرفه تره (برای یکی سرعت مهمه، برا یکی کیفیت و برای اکثریت هم قیمت) 
 خوب حالا اگه برگردیم به مثالی که زدم، یک بنده خدایی برنامه ای (پایگاه داده) رو نوشته بود با اکسل برای انبار شرکت که انصافا هم، کامل و جامع بنظر می رسید و تست نهاییش هم جواب داده بود... حالا سئوال اینجاست، آیا میشه اینکار رو با ورد هم انجام داد؟
 نهایتا اینکه بنده با این جمله که " مقایسه رو میشه بین هر دو چیزی انجام داد " مخالفم و حتما باید در مقایسه معیارهای یکسانی وجود داشته و حداقل خروجی یکسانی قابل حصول باشه (برنامه انبار مثال زده شده در 2 نرم افزار اکسل و اکسس)...
 البته شما خودتون استاد هستید و صاحب نظر ، اما اونچه که از تعریف پایگاه داده در ذهنیات این حقیر موجوده اینه که یک پایگاه داده مجموعه ای از رکوردها و فایل هایی است که با یک هدف خاص سازماندهی میشوند و میتونه شامل جداول، پرس و جوها، فرم ها و گزارشاتی باشه که هر دو هم در اکسس و هم در اکسل قابل پیاده سازی هستن (جداول اکسس و شیت های اکسل، پرس و جوهای اکسس و تک تک سلول های اکسل ، فرمهای اکسس و فرمهای قابل طراحی در VBA اکسل، محیطی برای کدنویسی و ایجاد ارتباطات و .... و نهایتا سرعت پردازش که تجربی می تونم بگم اکسل سرعت پردازش بیشتری رو داره ولی مطمئنا تئوریک نیست) من مقایسه رو بین اینها انجام دادم نه چیز دیگه ای و بهمین خاطر مثال کامیون و وانت رو آوردم...
 نتیجتا اینکه خود ماییم که مسیر رسیدن به هدف رو تعیین میکنیم و به فراخور مسیر از ابزارهای مختلف بهره می بریم؛ هر کسی مختاره از هر ابزاری استفاده کنه اما نهایتا هر ابزاری که ما رو در رسیدن به هدف بیشتر یاری کنه، صلاحیت بیشتری خواهد داشت...
 آقای میدانی اومدن و یک موضوع رو بیان کردن و حداقلش اینه که پیرامون این موضوع یه بحثهایی بوجود اومده که بسیار قشنگه، و در نهایت هیچ کس نخواهد اومد مصلحت کار خودش رو به گفته های ایشون و سایر دوستان بسپره و مطمئنا نتایج کارشناسی، هدف گذاری ها رو تعیین میکنه ولی لحن و موضع گیری برخی دوستان یه مقدار تند بنظر میرسه... 
 ما هم خدمت جناب میدانی و هم جناب پیروزمهر درس پس میدیم و بنده خودم شخصا حدود 3 ساله که از توابع شمسی جناب میدانی در اکسل و چند صباحی هم هست که از توابع و اکتیوایس ارزشمند جناب پیروز مهر در اکسس دارم استفاده میکنم و همینجا از هر دو عزیز کمال تشکر رو دارم...
 موفق باشید
 یا علی

----------


## abolfazlnabavi

سلام
اینجانب از اعضای جدید می باشم و یقینا درس پس دادنی به اساتید می باشد
از انجا که این مبحث مدتها برای خودم سوال بود که access در کجای دنیای بر نامه نویسی قرار دارد امیدوارانه این تاپیک و تاپیک مشابه را مطالعه کرده ام اما چون مسائل سلسله وار جلو نمی رود جمع بندی برای ما مبتدیان سخت می شود
چند نکته برایم سوال شده که ذکر می نمایم(اساتید خود اصلاح کنند)
1-فکر می کنم بتوان مسائل مرتبط با database را بصورت ذیل خلاصه کرد:

aa.PNG
1-از انجا که ما مصرف کنندگان این راه کار ها هستیم با توجه با دسته بندی بالا بعد از اینکه در مورد ویزگیهای یک پروزه کوچک - متوسط - بزرگ به توافق رسیدیم کسی می تواند در مورد انتخاب راهکار (سریعترین - ارزان ترین - امن ترین و....)در حالات مختلف نظر دهد که حداکثر تسلط به گزینه های مختلف را داشته باشد.کسی که برای تسلطش خون دل فنی-عملی-تئوری و... خورده باش)(بتواند همزمان برنامه را با گزینه های مختلف طراحی نماید) .با خواندن تئوری و نقل صخبت دیگران و ..... این شایستگی حاصل نمی شود.

*متلا نوشتن یک برنامه ساده با access گزینه بهتریست یا استفاده از C#‎‎ و oracle (*
*ایامنتقدین access با استفاده access بعنوان فقط database هم مشکل دارند(برای من مجهول است-خواهشا روشن شود))*

*مگر اینکه تولید کننده ان دسته بندی راهکار هایش را ارائه دهد.همچون لینک اقای پیروزمهر*

 2- اشتباهات سازمان ها در استفاده از این راهکار ها نباید پای انها نوشته شود.من خودم دوران سربازی برای یک واحد نظامی برنامه ای نوشتم (access)اما در اواخر کار متوجه شدم مراجع بالاتر در حال تهیه برنامه جامع و کاملی می باشند(vb) .پس من کارم را پایان دادم.اما همان جا دوستان من برنامه ای تهیه کردند (access )که به سطوح دیگر سازمان گسترش پیدا کرد.و تا انجا که می دانم تا 20000 رکورد هم در حال کار بود(3 سال قبل)اما من از تجربه ام جای دیگر استفاده کردم.
*نقل پروزه های انجام شده و یا در حال انجام توسط دوستان هم می تواند کمکی به جمع بندی مطلب نماید.* 
3- با قطعیت و به هر دلیلی در مورد سیاست های حال و اینده یک شرکتی همچون مایکروسافت صحبت و ترویج دادن سخت می باشد.(مگر مورد تایید خودش باشد) 
3- اگر اشتباه نکنم اقای میدانی اشاره ای به امنیت داشتند(موضوع مهم).خوب با تعریف و توافق معنی امنیت در سطوح مختلف راهکار های مختلف مورد بررسی و نقد فنی قرار گیرد. 
4-جایی که می توان یک برنامه ساده را با access(interfase-database طراحی کرد چه منطقی استفاده از excell را تایید میکند.( access چه می کند که excel نمی تواند و یا excel چه می خواهد انجام دهد که access نمی تواند) 
5-پس جایگاه excel کجاست.من چون مطالعه کاملی در مورد این برنامه ندارم نمی توانم نظر دهم.
اما لینک اقای پیروز مهر در مورد انتخاب این 2 برنامه با اینکه کامل مطالعه نکردم بسیارجالب بود و برایم اینگونه موارد از صحبت هر کارشناسی حجت تر می باشد. 
6-تحلیل استفاده ار راهکارهای جدید و کم مصرف بعد از درک ماهیت و کاربرد واقعی انها باید در دسته بندی بالا صورت گیرد(اگر این دسته بندی از نظر اساتید صحیح باشد)(من خودم با shairpoint و... زیاد اشنایت ندارم) 
موفق باشید

----------


## sajjad_kochekian

اکسس با شتابی که دیگر زبان های برنامه نویسی در حال پیشرفت هستند پیشرفت نکرده اند
البته قرار هم نیست همانند برنامه های دات نت شود

ولی خب باید از یکسری از امکانات آنها بهره ببرد
مثلا امکانات دات نت.
مثلا برای ساخت منو نخواهی کل اکسس رو زیر و رو کنی

----------


## aromega65

سلام
در جواب آقای abolfazlnabavi و در تائید صحبت های آقای پیروز مهر عرض می کنم که بنده قریب 11 سال هستش که دارم از اکسس برای پیاده سازی پروژه هام استفاده میکنم(اکسس+sql)
تا حالا چند بار پیش اومده که در مورد اوراکل-C#‎ و سایر برنامه های تحت وب مثل asp.net تحقیق کردم و حتی دور های آموزشی اونها رو هم گذروندم چون بعد از سه چهار سالی که از کار کردنم با اکسس گذشت دقیقا همین بحثی که آقای میدانی در پست اول این تاپیک مطرح کردن تمام ذهنم رو درگیر کرده بود ولی بعد از آشنایی با اونها بود که دیدم در عمل برای اجرای پروژها اکسس هم سریع ،ارزان و بی دردسرتره(لااقل برای من که تا حالا اینجوری بوده)برای همین هم دارم روی قابلیت های جدید اکسس در وب با شیرپوینت کار میکنم
لازم به ذکر هستش که من در یه وزارت خانه دولتی تا حالا چند قرار داد به ارزش بالای 100 میلیون داشتم که همه اونها رو با اکسس اجرا و در حال پشتیبانیشون هستم و تا حالا تو هیچ زمینه ای خداروشکر مشکلی نداشتم که با اکسس حل نشده باشه
در هر صورت دوستان هر جور میخوان آزاد هستن در عمل ولی برای من تا اکسس هست انتخاب دیگه ای نخواهد بود به هزار دلیل...

----------


## emami.sie

با سلام و عرض ادب
 اینجا لازم میدونم یه توضیحاتی رو عنوان کنم و همین ابتدا هم بگم که بنده هیچ موضعی رو دنبال نمی کنم و تنها به دنبال جواب برای خودم هستم...
 زمانی که من این تاپیک رو خوندم فقط پستی از جناب پیروزمهر موجود بود که بخشی از اون متن زیر بود:
 


> _کاملا درسته , این حالت در مواقعی هستش که دو محصول کاملا مشابه و دارای حیطه عملکردی مشابهی هستند ( مثل محصولاتی که در بالا توضیح دادم__ )
> 
> __درسته که یک کامیون و یک سواری در زیر چتر مفهوم وسیع تری به نام خودرو قرار میگیرند ولی هیچ وقت کسی یک کامیون و یک خودرو رو مقایسه نمیکنه حتی اگر ازنگاهی کلان و در بعد دو خودرو به اونها نگاه کرده باشه ,نتایج این مقایسه از دید هیچ کسی مورد تایید نیست__فرضا , خوب کامیون بار بیشتری برمیداره و سواری سرعت بیشتری داره ! خوب که چی ؟__یعنی میتونیم از این به بعد شاهد باشیم که یک راننده کامیون به دلیل تاخیر در رسوندن محوله های خودش میاد و کامیونش رو میفروشه و یک سواری میخره !؟؟ برای حل مشکلش در بین کامیونها مقایسه میکنه و به دنبال یک کامیون سریعتر میگرده__در خصوص نرم افزار هم همینجوریه__نمیشه به خاطر اینکه اکسل یک نرم افزاره و اکسس هم یک نرم افزار , حالا بیایم و این دو نرم افزار رو با هم مقایسه کنیم ( نرم افزار یک مفهوم هستش__ )_



 بنظرم رسید اگه قراره مقایسه ای بین اکسس و اکسل با خودروهایی مثل کامیون و سواری عنوان بشه، بهتره که این مقایسه بین دو خودرویی باشه که حداقل خروجی یکسانی رو بتونن عرضه کنن (بار بردن با ظرفیت های متفاوت)...
 و اما اینکه مقایسه این دو ذاتا اشتباه یا درسته در حیطه علم و دانش من نیست ولی سئوال اینجاست که مشخصه های Database Applications چیست و آیا این مشخصات نهایتا (حتی بصورت نامعقول و غیر منطقی) در اکسل قابل پیاده سازی هستند یا خیر؟ اگه جواب مثبت بود، میخوام بدونم آیا این مشخصات در ورد هم قابل پیاده سازی است؟ (حتی بصورت نامعقول و غیر منطقی)
 هدف نهایی بنده طرفداری از هیچ نرم افزاری نیست و همونطور که مشخصه، در دوران فعلی کسی برنده است که هرچیزی رو در جای خودش استفاده کنه و از ابزارهای موجود بهترین و بهینه ترین استفاده رو ببره...
 و در مورد



> _ضمن اینکه آقای امامی در نقل مطلب امانتداری کنید بنده عنوان کردم و میکنم که__ :_ _بین هر دو چیزی میشه مقایسه بر قرار کرد ولی در حالتی که چشم رو بر روی بدیهیات ببندیم_ _
> 
> من میتونم بین یک انسان و یک کامیون هم مقایسه ای برقرار کنم به صرف اینکه هر دو میتونن بار بلند کنند ( تک بعدی نگاه کردن به موضوع ) , برنده هم از همین الان مشخصه ( در فاکتور بار بلند کردن ) ولی مگه در هنگام مقایسه تک بعدی باید به موضوع نگاه کرد
> 
> خوب یک کامیون در صد کیلومتر 40 لیتر گازوئیل میسوزونه و یک آدم در صد کیلومتر 2 کیلو نون میخوره , چه مقایسه ای میخواید انجام بدید !؟_  _در واقع دارم تاکید میکنم بر اشتباه بودن اون جمله , شما با انتخاب گزینشی یک بخش و سانسور مابقی اون مطمئنا میتونید به این نتیجه برسید که جمله اشتباهی هستش ولی کل مطلب رو باید با هم بخونید_



 سئوال من اینجاست که آیا اگه حتی چمشهامون رو روی برخی بدیهیات ببندیم مثلا میشه بین اکسل و قندون یا هر دو چیز دیگه ای که هیچ سنخیتی با هم ندارن، مقایسه ای انجام داد؟ (بهمین خاطر بخش دوم جملتون به نظرم کامل کننده بخش اولش نیومد و نیازی به عنوانش ندیدم) و گرنه مطمئنا من هم تشخیص میدم مقایسه اکسس، اکسل و ورد با کامیون و وانت و سواری می تونه بی ارتباط باشه...
 و در نهایت یک سئوال ؟
 شما زحمت کشیدید و با توجه دانش بالاتون در اکسس برای مشکل یکی از دوستان اکتیوایسی رو طراحی کردید... آیا من بی سواد که خود اکسس رو به زور بلدم و اصلا از طراحی اکتیوایس سر در نمیارم هم می تونم برای هر مشکلم اکتیوایسی رو طراحی کنم؟ و اصلا آیا وجود اینهمه اکتیوایس در کنار یک برنامه که عدم نصب هر کدومشون کل برنامه نهایی کاربر رو مختل می کنه دلیلی بر ضعف اکسس در برخی جهات نیست؟ (برای امنیت اکتیوایس، برای شمسی سازی اکتیوایس، برای نمایش پیغام کنار ساعت ویندوز اکتیوایس، برای نمایش آیکون برنامه کنار ویندوز اکتیوایس، برای نمایس مسیج باکس اکتیوایس ، برای اعمال کارهای گرافیکی اکتیوایس و ... که تازه برخیاشون در نوع  ویندوز ( ایکس پی، 7 و خدا بخیر کنه در 8) ، 64 و 32 بیتی بودن ویندوز، 64 و 32 بیتی بودن آفیس و ... کاربر رو دچار مشکل میکنه) دلیل بر ضعف اکسس در برخی جهات نیست؟ 
 اگه جناب پیروزمهری نبودن و برخی از این اکتیوایس ها نبود چی میشد و اگه زبونم لال چند سال دیگه، ایشون بهر دلیلی اکتیوایس هاشون رو ساپورت نکنن و یه اختلال کوچیکی مثلا در عدم انطباق تاریخ شمسی پیش بیاد تکلیف من کاربر چی میشه؟ (سایت مایکروسافت بدلیل وسعت و محصولات متعددش ممکنه در سالهای متمادی مشکلاتش رو مرتفع کنه اما آیا برای این اکتیوایسها و یا عرضه اکتیواسهای جدید هم ساپورت شخص یا گروهی خاص قابل تضمینه؟؟؟)
 باور کنید کنید اینها سئوالات شخص خودمه و به هیچ جناحی برنمیگرده...
 ممنون از جوابهای مفصل و کاملتون
 یا علی

----------


## emami.sie

سلام
فقط یک سئوال و تمام...
شما در لینکی که گذاشتید در بخشی اومده بود:



> شايد براي شما تعجب آور باشه , ولي  بزرگترين استفاده كننده از تكنولوژي اكتيو ايكس ، همين ويندوزي هست كه در  حال حاضر شما در حال استفاده از اون هستيد ، در واقع ويندوز تركيبي از  مجموعه تعداد زيادي *اكتيو ايكس* در كنار تعداد محدودي فايل اجرايي هستش !
> 
> در واقع تصور برنامه نويسي در يك *محيط رقابتي* ، بدون استفاده از اكتيو ايكس ها ، تصوري هست كه مدتها *پيش منسوخ شده*


و حال سئوال من اینه که اکتیوایس های مرتبط با ویندوز رو کی ارائه میده؟ مایکروسافت یا کاربرانش؟ (عمومی بودن یک موضوع بسیار مهمه و طراح ویندوز میدونه که حدود 99 درصد کاربرانش ممکنه حتی اسم اکتیوایس رو هم نشنیده باشن...)
و سئوال دیگه اینکه  اکتیوایس های مرتبط با اکسس رو کی ارائه میده؟ مایکروسافت یا کاربرانش؟ 
و آیا تضمینی هست که کاربران برای پر کردن برخی خلأهای موجود در اکسس به ادامه ارائه این اکتیوایس ها بپردازن؟
جسارت بنده رو در طولانی شدن مطلب ببخشید...
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سلام. دوست عزيز جناب اقاي امامي در اينكه بسياري از مشكلات با فكر امثال اقاي پيروزمهر در اين تالار حل مي شود بحثي نيست و اين فروم هم يك فروم تقريبا استثنايي در زبان فارسي است. ولي براي آكسس سايت هاي بسياري وجود دارد (به زبان هاي ديگر و منجمله انگريزي!) سري بزنيد از نوع سوال ها و پاسخ ها به وجد يا حيرت مي افتيم. مثلا اينجا يا سايت هايي كه به زبان عربي است و يا آلماني. شما سري به خود ماكروسافت بزنيد و ميزان سوال ها و اصلا نوع سوال ها را مشاهده بفرماييد تعجب خواهيد كرد. منظور آنكه با درنظر گرفتن اين نكته كه آكسس را با چيز ديگري جز نرم افزار هم سرشت خودش نبايد مقايسه كرد، موضوع به اين خلوتي هم نيست كه فرموديد.

----------


## farshid_mi

با سلام خدمت اعضای محترم انجمن
از آنجایی که مطلب زیر می تواند برای اعضای گرامی انجمن در روشن تر شدن این بحث مفید فایده باشد، در اینجا ذکر می گردد تا از نظر حرفه ای ترین افراد این سیاره (همکاری با مایکروسافت  و تالیف کتاب در انتشارات مایکروسافت) بهره ای برده باشیم.

منبع : کتاب Beginning  T-SQL with Microsoft® SQL Server® 2005 and 2008
انتشارات : Wrox


این مطلب در کتاب فوق برای معرفی SQL server و سایر محصولات مشابه آورده شده است و در مورد Access اینچنین نوشته شده است (صفحه 21) :
(قسمت های bold شده و قرمز رنگ توسط اینجانب برای تاکید انجام شده است) 

*Microsoft Access  (Jet)*
 *To be perfectly precise, Access is not really a database platform*. Access is a Microsoft Office application that is built to use the Microsoft Jet database platform. Access and Jet were partially created from the ground up but also leverage some of the technology gleaned from Microsoft ’ s acquisition of FoxPro. As a part of Microsoft ’ s Office Suite, Access is a very convenient tool for creating simple business applications.  Although Access SQL is ANSI 92 SQL – compliant, it is quite a bit different from T - SQL. For this reason, I have made it a point to identify some of the differences between Access and T - SQL throughout the book. Access has become the non - programmer ’ s application development tool. Many people get started in database design using Access and then move on to SQL Server as their needs become more sophisticated. Access is a powerful tool for the right kinds of applications, and some commercial products have actually been developed using Access. Unfortunately, because Access is designed (and documented) to be an end user ’ s tool rather than a software developer ’ s tool, many Access databases are often poorly designed and power users learn through *painful trial and error* about how not to create database applications. The Jet Database Engine was designed in 1992. Jet is a simple and efficient storage system for small to moderate volumes of data and for relatively few concurrent users, but it falls short of the stability and fault - tolerance of SQL Server. For this reason, a desktop version of the SQL Server engine (now called SQL Server Express, but formally known as Microsoft SQL Desktop Engine [MSDE]) has shipped with Access since Office 2000. SQL Server Express is an alternative to using Jet and really should be used in place of Jet for *any* serious database. Starting smaller - scale projects with SQL Server Express provides an easier path for migrating them to full - blown SQL Server editions later on.

از رزومه نویسندگان کتاب:

*Paul Turley* (Vancouver, WA) is a Manager of Specialized Services for Hitachi Consulting Education
Services. Paul manages the Business Intelligence training team and teaches classes for companies
throughout the world on Microsoft SQL Server technologies. He works with companies to architect and
build BI and reporting solutions. He has been developing business database solutions since 1991 for
companies like Microsoft, Disney, Nike, and Hewlett - Packard. He has been a Microsoft Certified Trainer
since 1996 and holds several industry certifications, including MCTS and MCITP for BI, MCSD, MCDBA,
MSF Practitioner, and IT Project+.
Paul has authored and co - authored several books and courses on database, business intelligence, and
application development technologies. He is the lead courseware developer for the Hitachi Consulting
courses: SQL Server 2008 Business Intelligence Solutions and SQL Server 2008 Reporting Services
Solutions. Books include the prior edition of this book, the 2008, 2005 and 2000 editions of Professional
SQL Server Reporting Services , Beginning SQL Server 2005 Administration , Beginning Access 2002 VBA , Data
Warehousing with SQL Server 2000 Analysis Services , and Professional Access 2000 Programming — all from
Wrox. He is also a contributing author for SQL Server 2005 Integration Services Step by Step from
Microsoft Press.
*Dan Wood* (Silverdale, WA) is the senior database administrator for Avalara, a sales tax compliance
company, where he both administers and develops database solutions for several enterprise applications
that handle global address validation, tax rate calculation, and sales tax remittance for e - commerce and
ERP clients. He has been working with SQL Server as a DBA, consultant, and trainer since 1999. Dan was
a contributing author on Beginning Transact - SQL with SQL Server 2000 and 2005 and the lead author of
Beginning SQL Server Administration , both from Wrox.

----------


## Abbas Amiri

> As a part of Microsoft ’ s Office Suite, Access is a very convenient tool for creating simple business applications.


سلام ،

ما کاربران اکسس هم نه انتظار توانایی های بیشمار پایگاه داده  SQL Server و نه قابلیتهای محیط توسعه ویژوال استودیو را از اکسس داریم . 
حداکثر همان توانایهای خودش را اگر بتوانیم درخدمت بگیریم .

----------


## farshid_mi

حدود 6 سال از شروع این بحث گذشته است و اکنون اکسس 2016 آمده است .
در شروع این بحث اینجانب گفته بودم که "مایکروسافت اکسس را رها کرده است" و باید بگویم که این مورد کاملا اتفاق افتاده است و هیچ قابلیت جدیدی به Access 2016 اضافه نشده است.

جالب است بدانید که Excel 2016 دارای ابزارهای بسیار بدیعی است مانند   PowerQuery است که می توان آنرا یک معجزه حساب کرد در دنیای اکسل (البته در اکسل 2013 این ابزار به صورت یک افزونه بود) و نشان دهنده حمایت و پیشرفته جدی اکسل است و اما در اکسس شاهد هیچ تغییری حتی اندک نیستیم.

نکته دومی که من مایلیم به آن اشاره کنم و قبلا هم اشاره کردام  و هم *اکنون نیز روی آن تاکید بسیار ورزم* آن است که از اکسس برای انجام کارها و پروژه های حرفه ای صرفه نظر نمایید.
و توصیه می کنم که آموزش #C و ADO.NET و SQL server را شروع کنید و خواهید دید که در 6 ماه به سادگی می توانید برنامه های بسیار جدی و قوی تر از اکسس را تولید  کنید.


ببینید با استفاده از نرم افزارها و تکنولوژی هایی که گفتم دنیایی پر از ابزار ، خلاقیت و منابع جلوی راه شما باز خواهد شد و مطمئن باشید که ارزش دارد. شاید بعد از یکسال به سادگی بتوانید نرم افزارهای خود را تحت وب کنید.

برای یادگیری اکسس واقعا منابع زیادی نیست اما برای تکنولوژی هایی که گفتم واقعا منابع رایگان زیادی است. مثلا برای #C در یوتیوب هزاران آموزش واقعی و کاملا حرفه ای را دارید تقریبا مانند فرم های اکسس که با Drag & Drop می توانید فرم بسازید ، همین قابلیت در DataSet ها وجود دارد و دقیقا به همان سادگی و با درگ کردن می توانید فرم بسازید.

----------

